# The Transcontinental Race 2013



## zigzag (1 Aug 2013)

hi fellow cyclists!

as some of you are aware i'm going to start my longest ride/race ever starting on the 3rd of august 8am from westminster bridge (come @7:30 to say hi!) and finishing in istanbul rumelihisari fortress, turkey. the route will take me through france, belgium, switzerland, italy, austria, slovenia, croatia, serbia, bulgaria and turkey (about 3260km total). this a self-sufficient and unsupported race, so we (~40 riders) will be carrying all our stuff with us, arrange accomodation (or a hedge/ditch...), food etc.
there will be two checkpoints at geraardbergen belgium and at the top of the stelvio pass (2757m/9045ft) in the alps. race cut-off time - 14days.
you will be able to follow our progress via www.transcontinentalrace.com
or by downloading an app on your smartphone from http://app.bluedot.mobi/
also via facebook and twitter
the bike is almost set up (duct tape ftw!), legs are as ready as they'll ever be, last few days were fairly hectic, but having a day off on friday to have some rest before a big start.
the whole thing looks daunting, but i'll give it my best shot!


----------



## NicciT (1 Aug 2013)

This trip sounds incredible - good luck!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2013)

Very best of luck Rimas.
Will be following your progress with great interest.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2013)

Awesome and good luck i will be following you in spirit and on the web.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Aug 2013)

It looks fantastic: proper audax; none of this messing around with frivolous luxuries like sleep stops. Are you allowed to take/buy food or must you set traps and find it all in bushes (only joking!) 

How many km is your route?

Serbia should be interesting but I think you've gone for the shorter but hillier option! Having cycled down there I'd have been tempted to go straight through Albania and into Greece (as they had on the map on the site), as it is mostly pretty flat with good roads - but don't let me upset your preparation. I've not cycled in Serbia and that may be great, too (and flatish if you are not in the South).

Good luck: can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Aug 2013)

Have a wonderful adventure ride  and do your best to enjoy it ... 

We'll follow with interest  and be willing you on.


----------



## zigzag (1 Aug 2013)

hi Frank, yes i believe there is a flatter option, but my current route through balkans is still less than 1km ascent per 100km (uk audax standard), so shouldn't be too bad, and some climbing will be easier on my bum. the total distance is 3355km as plotted, depends if i get lost a lot or not (i'm taking two gps'es just in case).
i'll be "socially" inactive those two weeks, but you should receive updates from the organisers and have a general idea from the tracking website.
thanks for your support guys & gals!!


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2013)

Fingers crossed for you mate. If there's anyone I know who's up to this, it's you.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Aug 2013)

Sėkmės Rimas. Jūs galite tai padaryti.

The above is assuming Google translate hasn't put me in the poo!!


----------



## StuAff (1 Aug 2013)

Mark Grant said:


> Sėkmės Rimas. Jūs galite tai padaryti.
> 
> The above is assuming Google translate hasn't put me in the poo!!


Yes, let's hope the translation wasn't in dirty Lithuanian phrasebook mode


----------



## zigzag (1 Aug 2013)

haha, that's pretty close Mark! thanks Stuart!

checking the weather forecast i might alter the route where there's more water available..


----------



## topcat1 (2 Aug 2013)

good luck Rimas

which bike are you using?


----------



## zigzag (2 Aug 2013)

hi Dave, the same bike i rode pbp and few other long rides - fuji professional


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2013)

*HERE'S* a piece from RoadCC about the race.
And another one *HERE*


----------



## bof (3 Aug 2013)

Awesome - good luck!


----------



## Baggy (3 Aug 2013)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

Got to grips with following this ride (some Belgians, Kiwis, Brits and Rimas to follow!). Rimas is on Shooters Hill, sitting about 5th. Position is completely insignificant of course, but tracking the various routes riders are taking is already interesting.


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

Must read the rules. How would you cross the channel?


----------



## frank9755 (3 Aug 2013)

It says you can use any commercial ferry. Doesn't seem to allow Eurostar!


----------



## frank9755 (3 Aug 2013)

Rimas in second place, just crossing the Medway bridge at Rochester!


----------



## frank9755 (3 Aug 2013)

Rimas is now half way across Belgium. Still seems to be in second place but appears to have taken a more northerly route than most, heading towards Brussels: @swarm_catcher, do you think he's gone the right way...?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

Direct link to Rimas' tracker *HERE*


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

Just checked on Rimas and got a shock, said he was near Nazareth ???? He is really not far from Rhiems thankfully and going at 16mph.


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Rimas is now half way across Belgium. Still seems to be in second place but appears to have taken a more northerly route than most, heading towards Brussels: @swarm_catcher, do you think he's gone the right way...?


He's going too far north. Or is he strategically avoiding a few hills? It's a shame the individual tracker doesn't work for him, like it does for KA.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> He's going too far north. Or is he strategically avoiding a few hills? It's a shame the individual tracker doesn't work for him, like it does for KA.


 


It is working Els. He's now heading South East.


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

Does this work for you: http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Rimas_Grigenas


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> Does this work for you: http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Rimas_Grigenas


 


Yes, last updated 8.38pm currently at 180miles just approaching Velseke.


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

Darn, the map doesn't display, the stats do. Anyway, he's going in the right direction and is estimated to arrive at the checkpoint before KA!


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Aug 2013)

is there a hydrofoil up the Rhine?

go Rimas!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> Darn, the map doesn't display, the stats do. Anyway, he's going in the right direction and is estimated to arrive at the checkpoint before KA!


 


He's approx 10k from checkpoint.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2013)

Rimas first to reach Checkpoint 1. Next checkpoint is atop the Stelvio Pass.


----------



## frank9755 (3 Aug 2013)

Looks like Rimas has stopped for the night in Geraardsbergen, near Brussels. One of the riders has pushed on into the night...


----------



## HJ (3 Aug 2013)

My money is on Juliana Buhring to be the first woman home, OK that is a pretty safe bet, but she is an extraordinary person and truly nice with it. I hope we can get her back to Edinburgh next year to give another talk at the Festival of Cycling, she was an inspiring speaker this year.

Also hoping that Colin Woof is still going, and that it is just his tracker that has stopped working.


----------



## swarm_catcher (3 Aug 2013)

What is RD up to go north?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2013)

380kms gobbled up at 02:17 and Rimas is 60kms ahead of the field so far. Only 600kms to Stelvio...that big, winding slope... Tough stuff.


----------



## swarm_catcher (4 Aug 2013)

Go Rimas! Night riding tactic? What else has he up his sleeve? Anyone know if they know of each other's position?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Aug 2013)

Allagaert on the move, Rimas now way south, but stationary


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2013)

431.88kms. Lazy chap has only done 50 - odd kms since I got in five hours ago...stand by for a 'Supercharged Sunday'! Go Rimas!


----------



## HaloJ (4 Aug 2013)

Rimas was second according to the timing stats tweeted.

"@transconrace: First riders through CP1 K.Allegaert (10:18pm), R.Grigenas (10:37), R.Dunnett, (11:14pm), E.Pickup, (11:16pm),"


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2013)

One can imagine 'names to faces' here Credit to Transcontinental where due...


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

If i have read his times right Rimas has only stopped for 3 hrs 22 since he started ? He on his way to the Swiss border.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> If i have read his times right Rimas has only stopped for 3 hrs 22 since he started ? He on his way to the Swiss border.


 


Welcome to the world of Rimas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Welcome to the world of Rimas.


 

OMG does he just collapse at the other end or does he just do drugs ..... only joking ?


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> OMG does he just collapse at the other end or does he just do drugs ..... only joking ?


 


Neither.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Neither.


 

 he's good


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> he's good


 


lol...no one on CC comes close. No one.
To cycle with Rimas when he is on a charge is to push you to the limit of your own endurance.
I led him back from Brighton to London non stop. He was being very polite.

His first Audax was LEL in 2009
He did Paris-Brest-Paris in 60hours.

Oh yes, This is a man who decided he wanted to run the London Marathon, he did a sub 3 and half hour race


Leading the London Nocturne Folding Bike race


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> lol...no one on CC comes close. No one.
> To cycle with Rimas when he is on a charge is to push you to the limit of your own endurance.
> I led him back from Brighton to London non stop. He was being very polite.
> 
> ...


And he got on the podium as well. Only Keith Henderson, serious amateur racer & several times champion in that event (he's only been beaten once, and by a pro!) got ahead of him.

What made me  was when he told me he'd been out on club runs and found them too quick for him. Obviously it was too short a distance.....


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2013)

Just caught up with this. Great stuff - ataboy Rimas.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> lol...no one on CC comes close. No one.
> To cycle with Rimas when he is on a charge is to push you to the limit of your own endurance.
> I led him back from Brighton to London non stop. He was being very polite.
> 
> ...


 Yep I've ridden with him a few times. Never once seen him in any noticeable difficulty although a couple of times I've been dying on my pedals.

It looks like he's going well in this and I'm sure it'll continue into Istanbul.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2013)

He seems to have slowed down a touch now. May have been a bit of sleeping involved. His tracker shows quite a lot of short stops in the last few hours which I hope doesn't mean he's had problems.

He's still in third place on their tracker, heading across Eastern France, about 100km from the Swiss border. 

Rimas has taken a more westerly route than the other riders who look as though they may be following the Rhine. The leader ( Kristof Allegaert) is already in Switzerland. His moving average speed is 3km higher than Rimas and he has had 3.5 hours more time moving!


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2013)

He's moving again, but only slowly (7-8 mph). I hope all is well. He's not really got going today - lots of stops and starts. He may have overdone it in the first couple of days (400km, then 250km) and be suffering from it. Or perhaps he's now started properly but is climbing. Will check back later to see if it becomes clearer!


----------



## HaloJ (5 Aug 2013)

If you look at the speed plots for Rimas, Kristof and Richard you'll see that Rimas is steadily slowing whilst the other two are staying consistent. Although it should be noted that Rimas pushed on whilst the other two have had some solid rest breaks so I suspect that his slowing is just fatigue.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Aug 2013)

Sounds good...especially as unsupported.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> If you look at the speed plots for Rimas, Kristof and Richard you'll see that Rimas is steadily slowing whilst the other two are staying consistent. Although it should be noted that Rimas pushed on whilst the other two have had some solid rest breaks so I suspect that his slowing is just fatigue.


 

Yes, he looks to be in difficulties. I've only just noticed the charts at the bottom of the page which show it more clearly: his moving speed is right down and he keeps having to stop. Hope all is well and he recovers soon!


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2013)

Looking a bit better: he's not been stopping so frequently now. I think he had hit some hills.


----------



## HaloJ (5 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Looking a bit better: he's not been stopping so frequently now. I think he had hit some hills.


 

I had a look on street view, beautiful route he's riding but nothing too taxing on the segment he was on (Gruey-lés-Surance through and past Bains-les-Bains). Great to see him storming on once more!


----------



## HJ (5 Aug 2013)

Watching the Live Tracker, wondering it the Event Vehicle is going to make it to the next check point before Kristof Allegaert Oh what fun ;-)


----------



## HJ (5 Aug 2013)

Also good to see Colin Woof has sorted himself out and is heading in the right direction. I was starting to wonder if he had stopped off somewhere for a game of bike polo. He is a good lad really.


----------



## Fubar (5 Aug 2013)

And to think I was pleased doing 105 miles at the weekend , it's laughable compared to these distances - what an incredible challenge and achievement!


----------



## iLB (5 Aug 2013)

This is amazing, I had to try hard to stop my jaw hitting the floor when Rimas told me about this. Very nice guy, fast on a bike! Also can't believe someone is doing this off the back of finishing LEL.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

Current positions: 
Kristof Allegaert: 1079.17 km
Richard Dunnett: 957.29 km
Rimas Grigenas: 853.89 km
Matthew Wilkins: 843.61 km
Mikko Makipaa: 805.57 km; -- at 08:25:24 PM (BST) 08/05/13


----------



## HaloJ (5 Aug 2013)

That's great! Last I checked he was in 4th but gaining on 3rd after his repeated fuel stops which looked like a European tour of McD's.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Aug 2013)

He's going a lot better now. Had a decent afternoon after what looked like a painful morning, during which Kristof Allegaert was able to make a bit of a break and put 200km between himself and Rimas! 

Well done on getting through the bad patch and hope that crossing the Alps goes well tomorrow. Or tonight...!


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> This is amazing, I had to try hard to stop my jaw hitting the floor when Rimas told me about this. Very nice guy, fast on a bike! Also can't believe someone is doing this off the back of finishing LEL.


Although Rimas is super human, he didn't do LEL this year. This race is his big challenge for the year.


----------



## iLB (5 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> Although Rimas is super human, he didn't do LEL this year. This race is his big challenge for the year.


 

I know, but I bet he's annoyed he didn't have the idea.

Tis a Finnish chap Mikko who finished the LEL as well.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> I know, but I bet he's annoyed he didn't have the idea.
> 
> Tis a Finnish chap Mikko who finished the LEL as well.


That's just nuts. I'm struggling to commute after LEL!


----------



## steve52 (5 Aug 2013)

wow wow and wow i bow down to these cycling gods


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2013)

Kristoff is the first to reach CP2 atop Stelvio. 2days12hours56mins.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

Rimas (and Kristoff) both rode through the night. Rimas went well after yesterday's bad morning. Got his rhythm back. Crossed Switzerland and is now hitting the Alps.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2013)

Is anyone else leaving the individual rider's map open twice, then refreshing one of them to see the orange line lengthen.. going back to the first, then comparing etc? 
That Allegaert is riding some!. His stats show only 8hrs stopped, and he's pushing on hard. There must be a big sleep coming up soon, surely? (Then Rimas will sneak past him on tippy toes.)
Come on Rimas!


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

Good tip, 'Teef!

The average moving speeds are also interesting. Rimas' is a very respectable 23.3 km/h (14.5 mph). Kristoff has averaged 27.0! That's 16.8 mph for 2.5 days, including crossing the Alps. He's now descending at 35, so it might even nudge up...

Tried to Google Kristoff to see what he had done previously (PBP times, etc) but didn't find anything. Will try when I have more time later...


----------



## HaloJ (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Tried to Google Kristoff to see what he had done previously (PBP times, etc) but didn't find anything. Will try when I have more time later...


 

The first thing on Google is his feat of completing the Tour de France Randonneur in a record 13 days 2 hours and 15 minutes over a distance of 4.800km.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

Rimas has stopped a couple of times this morning. Looks like he has just had an hour sleeping in the sun beside a lake :-)
His strategy is normally just to sleep when he is tired, rather than sticking too closely to the conventions of night and day. Perhaps he'll have a similar pattern today - a few nap breaks in the morning, then solid progress in the afternoon and evening, and half the night...!

Whatever, he has regained his third place and will be crossing the Stelvio while I am stuck in the office!

Re Kristoff, that TdF randonneur sounds impressive but I can't calibrate it against known superhuman achievements! From the way he is going, I thought that there might be a sub-50 PBP in his CV somewhere. Not found it yet. I did discover that he is Belgian, not German, as I had assumed.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2013)

I googled him and discovered that he is manager of Ghent 24/7 - there are no other staff, and he moonlights on the local pedicab run... He used to work in a bed factory but found it all too overwhelming. As he did the 'TdF Randonneur' in 13 and a bit days, I suppose he thought a mere bimble of 3260km in 14 was a bit of a tap-in. Why do people always go on about Belgians being boring? After all, they have bees, buns, beer and super cyclists.
Morning Els. 

Come on Rimas!


----------



## HaloJ (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Whatever,* he has regained his third place* and will be crossing the Stelvio while I am stuck in the office!


 

Physically he's not quite gained third yet but he is closing on Mikko Mäkipää ( https://twitter.com/mkpaa )

Kristoff has just created a Twitter account which is being managed by "his girl back home" : https://twitter.com/AllegaertK I'm contemplating just asking what his PBP time was.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

He is now just about a mile behind Mikko on the road and looks likely to overtake him. It should be a boost for them both to see another rider as this is a pretty solitary experience (as long distance riding generally is).

Rimas presumably started later so is ahead of Mikko on their leaderboard.


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Rimas presumably started later so is ahead of Mikko on their leaderboard.


Is that not because Rimas has covered more distance? I don't think the Leaderboard can compute on geographical position.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

I thought that it factored in start time as well, but maybe not. You are saying Rimas is actually behind Mikko, just has taken a longer route.

Either way, it's getting exciting because Rimas is still gaining on Mikko but Matthew Wilkins, who rides faster than either of them but takes longer breaks, is only about 5kms behind them both. Could be set up nicely for an intermediate sprint at the top of the Stelvio.

Edit - Rimas has now passed Mikko on the road
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13#leaderboard


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Edit - Rimas has now passed Mikko on the road
> http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13#leaderboard


Yep but it is mighty hot on what looks like a long climb. However, all three should be able to do Stelvio in the cool of the night which might be the best way. Descending before dawn (unlike Kristos) may be a bit scary without losing time.


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

Actually MM & RG may be riding together atm (if you adjust for the time lag).


----------



## MichaelO (6 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Actually MM & RG may be riding together atm (if you adjust for the time lag).


Correct - they now show as being together. 

Edit: And about 2 miles to go to the top of Flüelapass.


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

RD is at the top of Stelvio. Wow!!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Actually MM & RG may be riding together atm (if you adjust for the time lag).


 

Surely not: that's against the rules!

Looks like Matthew is only about 2km behind them both now.

I would rather go up a high mountain in the daytime. It can get very cold, even in summer. And descending a high pass in the dark is not fun. Not sure how far it is to go but I expect they'll all push on to get over it before they run out of daylight.


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Surely not: that's against the rules!


I'm sure they must be riding alongside each other discussing the economic climate. Surely 'no drafting, no problem'?
And with Matt coming up fast to check there is no hanky panky ...


----------



## bof (6 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Yep but it is mighty hot on what looks like a long climb. However, all three should be able to do Stelvio in the cool of the night which might be the best way. Descending before dawn (unlike Kristos) may be a bit scary without losing time.


 
Descending passes in the dark wont make much difference - even if you do it at 30kph rather than 50 down a biggie you're only talking a 10-20minute difference. But yes, it's scary!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2013)

Allegaert would nab an extra 20kms if you take it easy on the descents! He's had a whole three-quarters of an hour break since this morning. He must be on a good diet! All a bit 'ultra'...supreme riding.
Go Rimas!


----------



## frank9755 (6 Aug 2013)

Visibility is one issue with descending a big pass at night but also the cold. 
Their hands will be hurting on the brakes with all those bends.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Visibility is one issue with descending a big pass at night but also the cold.
> Their hands will be hurting on the brakes with all those bends.


 


From 'Go Rimas' to 'Gory mess' is but a Koolstop away...
Let's stick with Go Rimas. What's happening, I have been on the road for an hour - been trying to keep an average of 24.5kph. 

Edit : Rimas is nearly at checkpoint two - estimated that he's going to get there at 01:19 or so...
ergo a nasty cooling drop if he carries on, which I'm sure he will. The daytime temperatures are a big factor too - about 25C+/- but at the top it will definitely be coat on, newspaper up the jumper stuff. Brrrrr! In other news Allegaert is accelerating away at 25.4kph, with an average of 27kph - must be his regular commute! By the way other riders, I'm not forgetting you - you're all terrific - it's just a loyalty thing.
Come on Rimas.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

"Morning, Rimas!" Hope you had a good night's sleep, albeit sloping on a hillside. Today you will get a respite from the grind...and any food will taste like ambrosia. Promise. Allegaert meanwhile, has progressed towards a gap between Graz and Zagreb...Budapest bound. He must be getting Hungary by now.
Oh, and he's stopped for another ten minutes since..naughty boy! 

It's at times like this one wishes they could text Rimas any excess energy or something...
Go Rimas!

Edit at 06:41 Edward Pickup is on the recognisable zigzag bits (sorry, Rimas!) of Stelvio...he'll be next to tip over the top...unless Matthew Wilkins beats him to it...it's a race - Arrrrgh!


----------



## frank9755 (7 Aug 2013)

Four of them on the climb now.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

07:00 on Wednesday 7th August 2013
Go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

How exciting can a bunch of pixels get? Pickup is within touching distance...well done him.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> How exciting can a bunch of pixels get? Pickup is within touching distance...well done him.



Extremely! Very much looking forward to his race review once he's back in reality. Superb achievement!

Go Rimas! 

Edit : bloody autocorrect.


----------



## MichaelO (7 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> How exciting can a bunch of pixels get? Pickup is within touching distance...well done him.


Totally!

Rimas 5th to the 2nd checkpoint (6 have made it so far). Looks to be grabbing a sleep, I think Edit: Nope - just refreshed & he's heading back down!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

Got to say i'm gripped reading this. Is there such a type of sports person/category as damn super elite ?


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2013)

Yep, to someone whose personal Everest is Toys Hill this is pure voyeurism ...


----------



## HaloJ (7 Aug 2013)

> @Transconrace Good Morning Control 2: Ed Pickup @pickupel 7:57am, Matt Wilkins @cantgoslo 8:11am, Rimas Grigenas 9:22am CET


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Yep, to someone whose personal Everest is Toys Hill this is pure voyeurism ...


 

Toys Hill  thats another one on my yet to conquer list so im with you there. I am in awe of this lot.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

Just checked that my mate Allegaert isn't slacking..No, that's ok - he's ticking along at 30kph 'Ptujing on the style'...In four years time, he'll probably do LEL by Monday evening.




> Current positions: Kristof Allegaert: 1610.64 km; Richard Dunnett: 1295.05 km; Matthew Wilkins: 1178.62 km; Rimas Grigenas: 1161.84 km; Anthony Hawke: 1092.87 km; -- at 09:20:26 AM (BST) 08/07/13


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2013)

Incredible stuff. I went to Ptuj once - I assumed it was pronounced 'spit'


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2013)

Kristof is looking like he has a Sunday night date in Istanbul ...


----------



## HaloJ (7 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Kristof is looking like he has a Sunday night date in Istanbul ...


 

Aye, past the half way point now! Looks like he's trying to keep an entire country between himself and the rest of the chasers.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

Allegaert has stopped...at Varazdin.  

Lightweight.


----------



## HaloJ (7 Aug 2013)

The rest last night seems to have done Rimas no end of good as he's storming onwards today.

Just announced we've had some drop outs:

Over night

Recep Yesil : explanation http://t.co/dAfHB1dLlB
Chris Ellam
Jason Woodhouse
 
This morning

Zoran Mihelcic
All are believed to now be making their way to Istanbul using other means.
Abs


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2013)

Edward Pickup used a strange route to CP2 - and it worked. Looks like he has now made a break for the south instead of following the leaders ... can this race be won on navigation?


----------



## frank9755 (7 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Edward Pickup used a strange route to CP2 - and it worked. Looks like he has now made a break for the south instead of following the leaders ... can this race be won on navigation?


 
His route was a good bit shorter while Rimas' was longer. Maybe the hilliness offset the distance. But maybe not. Choosing the best route is certainly part of the challenge.

Meanwhile, Rimas is bowling along in Northern Italy. Will he go round the mountains, like Mr Pickup, or over them, following Mr Wilkins?
Knowing Rimas, I think he will go over them.



HaloJ said:


> Recep Yesil : explanation http://t.co/dAfHB1dLlB


That pizza looks nice!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Edward Pickup used a strange route to CP2 - and it worked. Looks like he has now made a break for the south instead of following the leaders ... can this race be won on navigation?


Rimas now has a choice: he can either pick up the pace, or pace the Pickup!

From Abs informative post, poor old Zoran Mihelcic - he finally...ran...out of...vowels... No, actually he was suffering from mineral deficiency ' Race zinc him lo'.
Good going for the withdrawers anyway - no disgrace, and you'll be first to the turkish delight shop.

'Sigma Or!'


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

Rimas is only about 10kms shy of Signor Wilkins..."onSword and upward", Rimas!


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Edward Pickup used a strange route to CP2 - and it worked. Looks like he has now made a break for the south instead of following the leaders ... can this race be won on navigation?


He's using the Via Claudia Augusta by the look of it and it's downhill all the way to Venice virtually. It forks off towards Bassano del Grappa IIRC. Venice to Slovenia is also pan flat after that too - boring as fark but he could make good time.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

^ Knowledge is power.
I suppose blasting away 'at sea level' is as good as it gets when in hot pursuit. He's still going to need a massive engine to combat the drive of Allegaert*, hilly or not - from what one can see. Plenty of seaside stops for an ice cream though.

*It's not as though he's stopping to take in the views is it?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2013)

I wonder if the sea breeze is cooling? Inland, has anyone noticed the temperatures that Allegaert is nudging into? 96F - 97F. Doesn't augur well for those slicing through Croatia midday or afternoon tomorrow. Rain forecast Friday evening though, so things might freshen up.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> I wonder if the sea breeze is cooling? Inland, has anyone noticed the temperatures that Allegaert is nudging into? 96F - 97F. Doesn't augur well for those slicing through Croatia midday or afternoon tomorrow. Rain forecast Friday evening though, so things might freshen up.


Rimas doesn't need hair conditioning though.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

Good morning intrepid riders. I see that you are all going steady (well, the first few anyway) and today will see just how the seaside variation takes shape I hope. Allegaert will be passing by Belgrade sometime soon...one can't help but be reminded of the atrocities that happened in that part of the world in the early 90s. IS this the first running of this race - I admit to not looking at much more than maps, rather than blogs or other online media? (Except for the Abs link to the riding partners earlier...yeah, nice pizza, Frank eh?)


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Rimas doesn't need hair conditioning though.


 
VO2 Max...think what he'd be like with VO7!!! (No use trying for the contemporary puns here - not a clue what shampoos are called these days / 5yrs / 10yrs ago etc)


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

Yes, it's the first time. The organiser, Mike Hall, won a longer distance variation to break the round the world record (which I think has since been broken again) last year. 

The jury is still out on Rimas' Austrian alpine route vs the Italian Pickup line, taking a longer but flatter route. Although on further investigation, it seems that EP had a good 8 hour break overnight while Rimas rode through so might have another low this morning. Therefore I expect Edward to pick up more speed today and vindicate his route selection! 

Looking at the overall tracker, EP seems to have started a few hours later than everyone else. Not sure why:
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

It may be a worthless stat and many a slip twixt Pickup and lip, but the official estimates of finishing times have Kristof A 01.23 10th Aug
Richard D 09.25 11th Aug
Rimas 05.13 13th Aug
Edward P09.24 13th Aug
James J 08.26 13th Aug
Matthew W 01.19 13 Aug
Doesn't make a lot of sense to me (but I am dense) since Edward is ahead of James for instance.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

I think your assessment is a fair one, Rich.
Thanks to Stuart, above, I think that is based on the number of miles they've ridden, rather than where they are, or how many to go. So they don't get credit for taking a shorter route, as EP seems to have done.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

The heat will sap Rimas. To think that Allegaert has 1000kms +/- to go and he's only parked up for 17 or so hours and 100 hours riding (9-10 weeks commuting time for the pleberati, most part), is something else. A photojournalist needs to 'claim' this bloke and tell the world! 
G(o)rigenas, Rimas!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Yes, it's the first time. The organiser, Mike Hall, won a longer distance variation to break the round the world record (which I think has since been broken again) last year.



World Cycle Race

The record distance was changed to 18000 miles.

The record was broken by Thomas Grosserichter on 31st December 2012, with a total travel time of 105 days 1 hour and 44 minutes beating Mike Hall by 2 days. The difference Was Grissericter was supported whereas Hall wasn't. Guinness don't recognise the difference, yet.

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

FWIW I rode with the guy who held the record before Mike Hall. Alan Bate, who lives in Thailand, joined us for a couple of days on a tour in winter last year. He told us about the ride, other things he's done and showed us round his bar/cycling museum. Along with his round-the-world bike, he has all sorts of things including lots of Tokyo post office bikes, a Lotus carbon TT bike and a few penny farthings. Must dig out the pictures some time....


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> ......Along with his round-the-world bike, he has all sorts of things including lots of Tokyo post office bikes, a* Lotus carbon TT* bike and a few penny farthings. Must dig out the pictures some time....


 
Oh superb! One of the limited run 108's?

<-- Lotus obsessed since childhood.

EDIT : Go Rimas!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Aug 2013)

This is fascinating stuff - go Rimas! Anyone who cooks his bike on the kitchen hob deserves to win!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> This is fascinating stuff - go Rimas! Anyone who cooks his bike on the kitchen hob deserves to win!


Rohloff hob?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> This is fascinating stuff - go Rimas! Anyone who cooks his bike on the kitchen hob deserves to win!


"giving it full gas..."

You hob knobber, Rich!
RD is riding hard of the leading six as I write...EP and JJ are our 'ones to watch'. Helicopter coverage would help. Sort it out Mr Hall!

Gas oRim!


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Aug 2013)

Here is the bike cooking thread, it was on YACF

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64970.0


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2013)

I kid you not i have come home to see the OH and one of his bikes doing something similar. How amused was i ?

We had a holiday in Sri Lanka and the Maldives that winter


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

I'd missed Rimas' secret recipe for bike soup - thanks for that!

It looks like EP's flat, southerly route is paying dividends. He's storming through Slovenia while Rimas appears to be fighting his way through far less friendly terrain, currently bogged down in Spittal.

It will be interesting to see where EP goes from here. Rimas said earlier that he was planning to go across Serbia. Will EP opt for the longer but cunningly flatter (and staggeringly beautiful) route down the Croatian, Montenegrin and Albanian coasts, then into Greece...?


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

As you say, Frank, fascinating strategies. I think EP may have got it right on the flatter route but who knows. Good innit!
Hey ho, spittal - get out quick Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

> Will EP opt for the longer but cunningly flatter *(and staggeringly beautiful)* route down the Croatian, Montenegrin and Albanian coasts, then into Greece...?


Ease up a bit on the descriptives please, Franco - it is mosh here in grimy North London at the best of times. I think Rimas is resting for a bit - as you mentioned he might in your earlier post. Also resting is K. Allegaert From my 'two tabs watch', I notice that his recorded figures are 1790kms with 10:44 rest and then another 252kms with another 7 hours rest. The boy is tiring fast!

<Go Rimas!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Ease up a bit on the descriptives please, Franco - it is mosh here in grimy North London at the best of times. I think Rimas is resting for a bit - as you mentioned he might in your earlier post. Also resting is K. Allegaert From my 'two tabs watch', I notice that his recorded figures are 1790kms with 10:44 rest and then another 252kms with another 7 hours rest. The boy is tiring fast!


 

I think Kristof is suffering in the heat of the low lands as he's just tweeted he's going to try and drink a bottle an hour. Also he said the roads in Serbia were awful with holes bigger than he's ever seen before!  I wonder if Frank's beautiful coastal route would be better maintained? To me it seems that Edward (EP) is heading inland rather than doing the coastal route.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Frank may know better than me but is the Croatian coastal route very busy with fast traffic? That may not bother these boys as much as it does me!


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

You are both right. I've only ridden the bit south of Dubrovnik, and through Montenegro and Albania to Greece. It's busy but very smooth and mostly pretty flat. Much of it is too busy to ride for pleasure but if you are racing, then airflow from passing lorries is a good thing!

Edit - actually, looking at the map, you wouldn't go as far south as the Albania / Greece border and would need to cut through via somewhere like Lake Ohrid (far prettier than it sounds and with a very fast, flat new road to the south...). Whichever way you go there would be some hills!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> I think Kristof is suffering in the heat of the low lands as he's just tweeted he's going to try and drink a bottle an hour. Also he said the roads in Serbia were awful with holes bigger than he's ever seen before!  I wonder if Frank's beautiful coastal route would be better maintained?* To me it seems that Edward (EP) is heading inland rather than doing the coastal route.*


Yes, I was thinking that too, after a quick peruse of the map. Difficult going with the temperatures in the low 100Fs...or should that be low 100Ffs? Abs' mention of the fluid intake for Allegaert in the "cool" bit of the morning will surely be trumped by the afternoon shift guzzling gallons.
Here's the view South from Ljubljana - can anyone spot EP? He's a single needing a bit of 'LP in 78F and above... (sorry)


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2013)

Juliana Buhring after being called a "badass" by the organiser this morning for her cycling the first part of the mountain in the dark with pouring rain and high winds last night saw fit to record the following message as she's climbing Stevlio pass in similarly pour conditions.

*Certificate 15 : some viewers may find content offensive.*


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

Well done JB 'pinky'! It's nice that there is a trail of riders on the way up - zoom out and it looks like a bunch sprint up the slope. Hardly. All my action is taking place on a screen 52cms from left to right.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

Any thoughts on the 'first' person to arrive? K. Allegaert, just in time for tea on the terrace, Sunday evening. 





Or Monday morning.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

Ed Pickup and Matthew Wilkins are going well today. MW has dropped poor Rimas to the tune of about 100km, most of it this morning. That kind of break is going to take a bit of bringing back, as they say! And Ed looks set for Zagreb in the morning.

I get the feeling that Mr. Allegaert was only able to take one week off work for this!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

Some figures. Looking at four five of the competitors hovering around Slovenia, Croatia etc, and looking at their 'distance to next checkpoint' figures (ie: the finish) I see:
Go RG 1308.69kms
......RD 1027.73
......MW 1229.10
......EP 1238.57
......JJ 1261.19
Hmmm. I'm not getting the visuals to match the numbers. I'm dense. Pls explain.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Ed Pickup and Matthew Wilkins are going well today. MW has dropped poor Rimas to the tune of about 100km, most of it this morning. That kind of break is going to take a bit of bringing back, as they say! And Ed looks set for Zagreb in the morning.
> 
> I get the feeling that Mr. Allegaert was only able to take one week off work for this!


No, no - he still goes to work during the day, Frank.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Some figures. Looking at four five of the competitors hovering around Slovenia, Croatia etc, and looking at their 'distance to next checkpoint' figures (ie: the finish) I see:
> Go RG 1308.69kms
> ......RD 1027.73
> ......MW 1229.10
> ...


 

I get very similar figures (20 mins later). Looking at the map view http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13 they seem ok to me.
MW is a bit ahead of the other three, then EP, with JJ 20-odd km back and Rimas 120 or so behind MW.
What's the issue?

I've just done this, which suggests EP will have 60-odd km less distance in total than MW. But they don't know which way he is going, so it might change.

Rider....... EP.... JJ...... MW... RG
Km done 1520 1533 1601 1500
Km to go 1236 1261 1221 1305
Total km 2756 2794 2822 2805


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

> What's the issue?


My visualisation. Compare the positioning of RG and JJ for example - JJ is 45kms ahead of GoRimas. MW is 80kms ahead of GoRimas...just looks odd to me.

http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Hmmm. . I'm dense. Pls explain.


I think I can help, Mart. You are very stupid and your brain cells are diminishing at a rapid rate.
Next patient, nurse.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> I think I can help, Mart. You are very stupid and your brain cells are diminishing at a rapid rate.
> Next patient, nurse.


 
Will that be £50 again this time doc?
Actually, by playing dense, I thought I was on a 'get rich quick' scam. Oh well. "Harveys please nurse." unlike my 'advisor' who always nurses his Harveys. 
(Don't worry everyone...except Rimas. )
Go Rimas!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Tee(f) hee!
Is it possible that Rimas has had a mechanical? Or a sleep?


----------



## MichaelO (8 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Or a sleep?


 
SACRILEGE!!


----------



## srw (8 Aug 2013)

Auntie Helen said:


> Here is the bike cooking thread, it was on YACF
> 
> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64970.0


Please tell me he's got another bike he's using for this.

I remember Rimas riding on the ill-fated Emsworth FNRttC last year on that bike - I was gobsmacked how fast he could pedal something I'd hesitate to use for a 10-mile commute.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Aug 2013)

Great race report from earlier.......

http://reportage.transcontinentalrace.com/?p=475


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> Please tell me he's got another bike he's using for this.
> 
> I remember Rimas riding on the ill-fated Emsworth FNRttC last year on that bike - I was gobsmacked how fast he could pedal something I'd hesitate to use for a 10-mile commute.


Yes, he's on his carbon Fuji. Single 42t chainring (!).


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

There's some serious stuff going on with Mikko, Anton and Chris..at 01:30 BST. Bash through Italy and nab a ferry perhaps? Is that allowed?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

Reading the report that HaloJ linked to, there are 2 poor buggers who descended the Stelvio from the wrong side, so to stay in the race, they would have needed to descend and re-climb it!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

It looks that way Teef - I presume it's allowed although it doesn't look shorter. MikkoM wants to see as much as possible, that report says, so maybe he's sight-seeing in Italy! We'll see if he detours to the Coliseum and Pompeii.


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2013)

Yes - somewhere in the organisers' bumph they suggest it. They do also point out it would be slow - ferries from Italy to the Balkans take a long time (overnight from Bari to Albania, apparently - and there's only one per day).


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

Hmmm, looks like Rimas is heading up into the hills again for some reason. Maybe he has a plan!
At risk of sounding like the pub bore, I cycled the road from Dravograd to Ptuj and it's gently downhill all the way following the river through Maribor and is the route that Kristoff took I think. I'm not sure why Rimas is not doing that too.
Anyone else have local knowledge?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

Morning Rimas! Looks like you might have a nice refreshing thunderstorm 'edge' to keep your spirits up and temperature down, as you take in the sights of Slovenia. Now. When you have finished noseying around, do what Rich says and get back on track to put Ptuj in your sights...it looks like an interesting couple of days coming up for you and the other competitors - what's more, we'll all be watching you.
So get on with it, and remember nirvana...





Delight.
Go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

A ferry to 'take the Mikko' from Falconara to Solin? Mikko is pushing along nicely, but...
Go Rimas!


----------



## jugglingphil (9 Aug 2013)

I've been loving this race, and the coverage. In awe of these riders.
It's really interesting to see all the different routes, I'm wondering if they all planned routes beforehand or are changing as they cycle.


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2013)

Regarding ferries the rules state,
"5. Ferries are permitted for expedient coast to coast travel, by approval of the Race Director."
So anyone looking to go into Italy and across would have to have this route approved first.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2013)

Single Speed Holy cow! They must be mad my legs ache just reading this thread. Stretching their elastic of suffering to the limit, amazing


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Aug 2013)

2589497 said:


> Single chaingring not singlespeed.


 pah that's too easy..


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

2589497 said:


> Single chaingring not singlespeed.


Single chaingrig, surely?
Go Rimas!


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> pah that's too easy..


 Rimas has a curious set up. As said it's a single chainring and then iirc an 8 speed block with cogs of his own choosing. It looks a little strange but with Rimas on it, it goes very quickly for a very long way!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

Rimas seems to be heading NE now?????


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

...and Kristoff is almost at the border of his last country, Bulgaria, before Istanbul!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Rimas seems to be heading NE now?????


 


Is a strange route he's taking.


----------



## Beebo (9 Aug 2013)

I think there's an arrest warrant out for him in Solvenia, so has to go round the top.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

"Rimas, come back here at once!"
Can't trust these youngsters nowadays. Looks like he's heading toward Leibnitz...maybe it's the first instance of a 't' being dunked in a biscuit?


----------



## jugglingphil (9 Aug 2013)

Beebo said:


> I think there's an arrest warrant out for him in Solvenia, so has to go round the top.


I was just wondering if he was deliberately avoiding Slovenia


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2013)

jugglingphil said:


> I was just wondering if he was deliberately avoiding Slovenia


 


He's in Slovenia now.


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> Rimas has a curious set up. As said it's a single chainring and then iirc an 8 speed block with cogs of his own choosing. It looks a little strange but with Rimas on it, it goes very quickly for a very long way!


Travelling a long way in countries you don't know well and often far from any population centre ... isn't mechanical simplicity and robustness something to go for? Avoiding mechanicals has to be a major part of the strategy. Shedding some extreme gearing may be a price worth paying - even in the Alps.

Be interesting at the end to review the winning bikes as well as the riders and routes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> He's in Slovenia now.


But is he? It really looks like he's vetoed Slovenia and has just headed north east from Leibnitz.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But is he? It really looks like he's vetoed Slovenia and has just headed north east from Leibnitz.


 


Depends which tracker you are looking at






Edit: Yes, he has gone north east.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

Wierd: I have him no-where near there, on either tracker. Can you give a link to that one, Ian?
If he is going North East, what on earth is he doing? 

Wherever precisely he is, I fear he is starting to tire! Others are going relatively better than him, with longer breaks and higher average riding speeds. The three he has been with the past few days have now got ahead. I expect the lack of any measurable amount of body fat is hampering him: he simply has no reserves to draw on!

Meanwhile, Ed Pickup has been overtaken by James Jordan, but I expect EP will pass him again shortly. He's been going so well all along.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

This shows Rimas in Austria I think!
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Rimas_Grigenas

so does this
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13


----------



## HaloJ (9 Aug 2013)

Yup Austria for me as well and always has been. I think he's avoiding the former Yugoslav countries in their entirety opting to go through Hungary and Romania. Percentage wise I actually think the route he's heading is the flatter one.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Wierd: I have him no-where near there, on either tracker. Can you give a link to that one, Ian?
> If he is going North East, what on earth is he doing?
> 
> Wherever precisely he is, I fear he is starting to tire! Others are going relatively better than him, with longer breaks and higher average riding speeds. The three he has been with the past few days have now got ahead. I expect the lack of any measurable amount of body fat is hampering him: he simply has no reserves to draw on!
> ...


 


It's the leaderboard Frank.
*This* one


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

I think he's heading for Vienna!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

He


HaloJ said:


> Yup Austria for me as well and always has been. I think he's avoiding the former Yugoslav countries in their entirety opting to go through Hungary and Romania. Percentage wise I actually think the route he's heading is the flatter one.


He said on the first page of this thread that he was going through Croatia + Serbia. Im on my blackberry now so cant check back to see if he gave any clues on slovenia!

I've been getting austria on leaderboard too

EDIT He did say he'd go through Slovenia


zigzag said:


> the route will take me through france, belgium, switzerland, italy, austria, slovenia, croatia, serbia, bulgaria and turkey (about 3260km total)


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It's the leaderboard Frank.
> *This* one


 
It's showing Austria now


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

If he carries on in the same direction as the last 50km he'll hit Lithuania. Maybe he's had enough and is going home?


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2013)

It is instructive to checkout the speed & time plots at the bottom of these pages:
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Kristof_Allegaert
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Rimas_Grigenas

Kristof is just a machine ploughing on with regular short breaks at approaching 30 kph, In the last day or so it has only slightly declined but the guy is still going so strong only an incident is going to stop him. He is a tank!

Rimas, by contrast shows a steady decline in performance and spasmodic breaks. It might seem he has changed his regime and is now taking longer breaks with a consequent improvement in speed. It could that he suffering some mechanicals which are overiding his physical performance however. There is not the same rhythm as Kristof.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

Agree: Kristoff is phenomenal.
Some other riders, like Ed Pickup, have a similar pattern - although obviously not as fast as KA. Rimas does look to me as if he went off too quickly and is now suffering.
I've zoomed in on his route and he may now have turned East to track a valley but I can't help thinking he has gone off course. He is further north than he was almost three days ago! He was taking two GPSs but the batteries could have run out. Maybe he's now regretting not having a couple of panniers of OS maps


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Maybe he's now regretting not having a couple of panniers of OS maps


OS coverage _abroad_ ...?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> OS coverage _abroad_ ...?


 
By OS, Frank means Old Serbian maps...any fule kno that. 

G'os' Rima!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

Yes, any Obviously Suitable maps would do!

Meanwhile, Rimas has just turned north again - help! 

It looks like he only has OStrian maps


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2013)

Kristof just blazed through Sofia. Its as if he can already smell the Turkish coffee ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Yes, any Obviously Suitable maps would do!
> 
> Meanwhile, Rimas has just turned north again - help!
> 
> It looks like he only has OStrian maps


He's heading for the Lafnitz river valley which he can follow south-eastwards without hitting Slovenia.


----------



## iLB (9 Aug 2013)

Maybe he had conceded before hand that he wouldn't be making it home first? They have 14 days right? So maybe he's taking a route he thought he would enjoy as much as anything else.

He did ask me about cycling in Romania, maybe he was put off by the stories of wild dogs...


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> Maybe he had conceded before hand that he wouldn't be making it home first? They have 14 days right? So maybe he's taking a route he thought he would enjoy as much as anything else.
> 
> He did ask me about cycling in Romania, maybe he was put off by the stories of wild dogs...


When I was talking to him about it, he didn't seem interested particularly in winning. He thought whoever did win would probably do it in about 7 days whereas he was aiming for 10 I think


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2013)

Rimas has re-entered the Warsaw Pact ...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

He seems to be a t a crossroads of the E66 - will he go east or west?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

East! Phew!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> Kristof just blazed through Sofia. Its as if he can already smell the Turkish coffee ...


34. something Kph as Allegaert sprints through Bulgaria...mind out for stray uncles, Kristof!






Go East Young Man!
Go Rimas!


----------



## frank9755 (9 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> East! Phew!


 
Or north-east...
He looks like he's going north of Lake Balaton, which will take him close to Budapest, and put him on track to have to cross the Carpathian Mts into Romania. He's either got lost or radically changed his plan because he was intending to go through Slovenia but not Hungary.

Meanwhile, back in the race towards Istanbul, EP, MW and JJ are all converging from three different directions, very close to each other. Will be a good race between those three for third place, but my money is on Ed.


----------



## iLB (9 Aug 2013)

My alternative theory is that he has put his GPS tracker onto some other vehicle, as in fact storming away by stealth.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2013)

Looks like a bit of an 'Italian job' taking shape, at first glance.
I can only think that Rimas has been scrumping apples and they have fermented en route, giving him cider legs. I like iLB's stealth approch theory too, although Rimas will enjoy telling us his reasoning. Wont you, Rimas? 
Go Rimas!

Edit: Frank's EP analysis is my thought too - at the moment he is ticking over twice as fast as MW and 4 x JJ. 
Good going everyone - it hasn't been too hard a week sitting in front of a PC watching you. Carry on.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

Poor Rimas........


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

Kristof Allegaert now has a 250kms tap-in to get to HIStanbul. Here's a picture from his sponsor's web page...just for fun.

There is another interesting link here. 

Go Rimas!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Rimas is heading south again! His compass has been fixed
He's been sight-seeing around Lake Balaton and why not indeed!


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2013)

Yes - thank goodness! 
Balaton must have looked great last night during the thunderstorm! Let's hope he now heads south-east and sweeps down towards Belgrade. He missed Slovenia; will he also miss out Croatia?


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Kristof Allegaert now has a 250kms tap-in to get to HIStanbul.


 

He has now entered Turkey


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> He has now entered Turkey


 
That's the sort of thing one does at Christmas I hear. As a race, he's given everyone else a stuffing for sure!
OK Rimas, we all agree that you had a lovely spot to sleep in last night...now, to the task in hand; get your waterproofs on and skedaddle SouthEast and ride with invigoration towards your next target - JJCale, MW/LW/VHF,and EPO...
Go Rimas!

Does the committee think that Allegaert will blast through Turque in the shortest possible time, or camp up, and enter the city for a splendiforous fry-up tomorrow morning? He obviously got word that I had him down to stop pedalling about Sunday evening etc - definitely a red rag to an Istanbul.


----------



## frank9755 (10 Aug 2013)

Looks like he saw this suggestion of yours and he is aiming for tea time.


Aperitif said:


>


 

Meanwhile, Rimas has done a sharp left turn and is now heading north-east again


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2013)

I guess there must be some method to Rimas' madness.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

When's the last day? Next weekend?
Maybe he'd rather make a tour of it than spend a week in Istanbul.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

I'd guess that Rimas is heading to Szeged then likely Arad, Lugoj and through the foot hills to Orșova.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> I'd guess that Rimas is heading to Szeged then likely Arad, Lugoj and through the foot hills to Orșova.


 

Is he a bird spotter then? The 'Orsova tit' is favoured by cyclists at some point in their lives.


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

Best behaviour everyone! 



transconrace said:


> Some great conversation and speculation about the race on cycle chat forum... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-transcontinental-race-2013.136531/…


 
source from Twitter


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

" Hello everyone following 'Transcontinental Race 2013' - what a majestic exploit...and a race to boot! Stay tune for further sensible comment as soon as Abs, Frank and Rich get their heads together. I will provide the adverts inbetween. I thang you."
Go Rimas! Come on Transcontinental! 
CycleChat: Worldwide Broadcasting Co. Ltd plc.
"We turn your daily grind into fun in the sun!"





Mikko & Anton have zipped past the ferry crossing, so that's my speculation up the spout...they are pressing on, and it looks like a five person tour down the Italian's leg...so far. Although IF and perhaps DK are doing the 'EP manoeuvre', and hitting the coast before turning sharp left..?
JJ is now setting a tidy pace - in hot pursuit of RD, who is only about 180kms ahead. <cough>. On the map, the trio look nice and tight, but there's a 30-40km gap between them. Reality is just no fun sometimes. 
Go Rimas! (Although you are heading into some cooking temperature weather, so be careful! It's quite chilly in Kristanbul! )


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

My bets are that they'll be getting the ferry from Bari but I couldn't guess if they'd go to Albania or Greece. Greece has a huge direct road straight off the ferry that cuts right through the country but it's horrible a bit like riding the length of the A10.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Teef, I think they'll be ferrying from Bari - island (that's not in Wales, boyos and girlos)
MatthewW seems to be going better than James and Ed . They also Serb who only Istan bul and wait


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> My bets are that they'll be getting the ferry from Bari but I couldn't guess if they'd go to Albania or Greece. Greece has a huge direct road straight off the ferry that cuts right through the country but it's horrible a bit like riding the length of the A10.


That sounds gruesome!


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> That sounds gruesome!


 

Glorious!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Teef, I think they'll be ferrying from Bari - island (that's not in Wales, boyos and girlos)
> MatthewW seems to be going better than James and Ed . They also Serb who only Istan bul and wait


 
Bari tone is set by Rich with lovely words. That big road looks like something from Milton Keynes - who'sonnet? There is one big lump in the background too!
I agree, Rich, MW is going well and might sneak in - we'll call him 'back door Matt' if he does.
For any riders following this thread via TwitTweet, England are hammering away at the Australians, who are 139-4 Rogers 68 not out, Watson 30 not out. Meanwhile, in the other test, Alligaert has made 2696 not out v Turkey & others, and is closing in on victory.

Go Bari!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

60 miles to go for Kristoff!!!
He'll be there before bedtime!
I should cocoa
actually I should beero


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> 60 miles to go for Kristoff!!!
> He'll be there before bedtime!
> I should cocoa
> actually I should beero


 
He'll have time to ride back to Westminster Bridge. No point dossing around. 

I just logged into TwitTweet and there are clues to Bari...


> *Mikko Mäkipää* ‏@mkpaa
> 30m​With some 350km to Bari this is 1st time since #lel2013 that I am motivated by the fact that pushing pedals will give me more time to rest.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

How do they manage to tweet? Can they keep a phone charged?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

One product - + this probably there are others?


----------



## steve52 (10 Aug 2013)

where do they sleep? tents or cheap hotels?


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

steve52 said:


> where do they sleep? tents or cheap hotels?


 

Bus shelter for one of the riders, hill side for another, hotel lobby at a check point basically everywhere and anywhere.


----------



## steve52 (10 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> Bus shelter for one of the riders, hill side for another, hotel lobby at a check point basically everywhere and anywhere.


 thanks i can afford that so i can start training hehe but smaller rides for me now


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> One product - + this probably there are others?


Well done my SON. I'm so lo tech.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

20 Krislometres to go for Allegaert. I hope the other riders are not too Kristof when they hear the news. P.H.E.N.O.M.E.N.A.L. 
However, Go Rimas! 

Wednesday breakfast in Istanbul for Rimas? And maybe Ed Jones shortly after... They are riding about 140kms apart, or 4cms on the Transcontinental Race map.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2013)

GRimas' route has been curiously political - he's now kept up his Balkans boycott and is heading directly to Romania. He also seems to have signed his route ''zigzag,'' having gone furthest to the south in the 2st half and furthest north in the 2nd.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> GRimas' route has been curiously political - he's now kept up his Balkans boycott and is heading directly to Romania. He also seems to have signed his route ''zigzag,'' having gone furthest to the south in the *2st half* and furthest north in the *2nd.*


 
Was Rimas 2 stones heavier when he kicked off, Chris? 
'Zigzag' eh? I like artistic cycling, but Surrealism is a bit 'de trop' when one's poor old pins have all that terrain to cover.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Kristoff needs to get a shift on if he wants to make last orders.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Was Rimas 2 stones heavier when he kicked off, Chris?
> 'Zigzag' eh? I like artistic cycling, but Surrealism is a bit 'de trop' when one's poor old pins have all that terrain to cover.


No, he's only shaved his Balkans in a zigzag manner.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Kristoff willhave won this by 500km from his nearest rival - Dunnett innit.
2 stones!!! The gall of it!


----------



## iLB (10 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> I'd guess that Rimas is heading to Szeged then likely Arad, Lugoj and through the foot hills to Orșova.


 

If he goes to Arad he'll see plenty of terrible communist era architecture and be about 18km from my gaff in Romania, Siria. If he carries on towards Lipova and into the mountains he is in for a treat.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, he's only shaved his Balkans in a zigzag manner.


 
Thats Deptford's finest Istanbullocks.

Anyway, before KA piles into the Suleymanoglu Arms for a swift Guinness, here's the final sprint situation:
















Deserved. +10


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> If he goes to Arad he'll see plenty of terrible communist era architecture and be about 18km from my gaff in Romania, Siria. If he carries on towards Lipova and into the mountains he is in for a treat.


 
I didn't know Simon had ever worked over there, Andy.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

1km to go for the KA!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

Must be there now...

Edited to say that KA must have run into trouble in search for that Guinness. There was a long weight at the Suleymanoglu Arms so he went here for a quick one before the finish line...




*James Joyce Irish Pub*
Istiklal Caddesi, Balo Sokak 26, Istanbul, Turkey (Sirkeci)
Sounds a bit naff but...


> *“Rubbish. Avoid.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gui Rimas!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2013)

According to the site, he's overshot the finishing line!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

KA is off the map...Winner!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> According to the site, he's overshot the finishing line!


 
Great minds think 'a like' Chris!

Matt Wilkins is giving it some hammer now, and putting some distance into the trio...and,

Go Rimas!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Great minds think 'a like' Chris!


There's no way I'm going to give you a like for that!

Meanwhile, he's still .31km from finishing.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

Kristoff's had a mechanical, 100m from the line, and it may take 3 days to fix it apparently


----------



## HaloJ (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Kristoff's had a mechanical, 100m from the line, and it may take 3 days to fix it apparently



Lol! You may pay for that Rich. Kristof's only favorite on Twitter is the link to this thread. 

Fantastic race and can't wait to read everyone's individual accounts of it, very inspiring. LEL2017 for me? Maybe.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

LEL2017 for me? Maybe not. I will continue with the IPA weekly series, where one can easily come thirst if racing and equally easily say 'I'm off foam', should the race not be to your taste. Even Andy Allsopp's book of 2009 'Barring Mechanicals' did not get me motivated for 2013. Actually, I bought two of the first copies when the book was published, which were duly delivered from Lulu. On the way out of town that evening, I went shopping in Camden Town Sainsburys and left them in a wire basket at the checkout. I trust that the finder + friend did the event last month...let me know. (Yes, I'm talking to you, Mikko! )
Anyway. Morning Rimas. No point in saying good morning to Kristof - he's not there...gone for a Sunday Istanbul Ride and will meet under the Arch as usual...




Judging by the punishment tarrifs dished out in parts of the East, there may well be more than one café stop called 'Look Mum No Hands' I suppose, but seriously, can you imagine the satisfaction of completing that journey. Shall I say it again? P.H.E.N.O.M.E.N.A.L. Every rider is. Speed is one thing, but overall it is a test of spirit and endurance. As I look at the maps on screen, giving us the various rider positions more or less, I keep thinking 'oh they'll be ok as they are not far from each other and there will be a bit of bonhomie, mutual support on sight of a friendly face etc' but on closer inspection, "side by side" means 40kms apart...sigh.
First guesstimate today shows a gap of 280kms from RD to MW, who looks to be making good progress. Then 80kms behind him, EP, with a further 40kms to JJ. So that trio are still 'together' 
CH has gone 'off the Zadar' and taken the ferry from Italy's hamstring across the Adrianatic. Nice to see the variations of route, and as Abs mentions, the write-ups will be illuminating to say the least. This week, the riders will be up against the clock, as well as themselves and the terrain, which may make things slightly more hectic!
So, our man Rimas has had a good nap, and is now underway, through the lower part of Romania, biting into his remaining 800 kms before planting the CycleChat flag on top of his personal Everest. (We're expecting a photo or two, Rimas..and you, Kristof! ) Rimas is still 'running parallel' with EJ...they are just about 200kms apart, that's all!
"Du-te, Rimas!" (That's Romanian for 'go'!)


----------



## MichaelO (11 Aug 2013)

I hadn't realised that MM had been cycling for 3 weeks!! 4,500km completed! Wow!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Rimas has gone walkabout again...looking for some more lumps to climb. 
Come Rimas! Forget the 'go' bit for the moment. Oh! Hang on - he's going through the valley to a lickle bridge, to cross the river!  Is he?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

And, in this morning's Independent magazine (Yes, I'm idling, and yes, I fancied a change...) perused as I sit with yet another mug of Columbian drinking powder, is this little apposite cameo.
"Society's superficiality baffles me." Good on you.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

heading SE again Teef - panic over!


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> And, in this morning's Independent magazine (Yes, I'm idling, and yes, I fancied a change...) perused as I sit with yet another mug of Columbian drinking powder, is this little apposite cameo.
> "Society's superficiality baffles me." Good on you.


She sounds like a remarkable character. I read her blog yesterday.
_Buhring was born into the mystic Family of Love sect!!!_


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2013)

@ Teef

Can you tell me where the Adrianatic is?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


> @ Teef
> 
> Can you tell me where the Adrianatic is?


I'd guess that it's under the roof of Adrian's house....


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


> @ Teef
> 
> Can you tell me where the Adrianatic is?


Are you all at sea, my friend?

You expect me to be serious and answer that properly. First an owl, then a marmoset...to go with my bull. What is this thread coming to?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd guess that it's under the roof of Adrian's house....


 
10/10 Go to the top of the house class.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> heading SE again Teef - panic over!


 
Yes he's going for a drop of valley...um. Here, have a play with this.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


> @ Teef
> 
> Can you tell me where the Adrianatic is?


 
It's under his thatch but Rich said he's got no thatch left and the attic is empty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> It's under his thatch but Rich said he's got no thatch left and the attic is empty.


I thought I'd answered this aloft but I now see I left out many of the details.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought I'd answered this aloft but I now see I left out many of the details.


 
We're all at sea after a night on the tiles - I blame Adrian for having an Italian sounding name.

Mikko and Anton are pressing on...to get back on top ic.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

I notice that Eelco - not a Dutch fishing company - has taken to the high seas and ferried from Ancona to Split in a radical move
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace13i.php?name=Eelco_Weijmans
and is heading down the Croatian coast! Good move!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Good spot, Rich - although it must have been a hovercraft as there is a lump of terrain in the middle of the orange line.
Go Everyone! (It's Sunday...sharing the love.)

I think Rimas is sussing out his OS map of the junction on the E70...have a large lemonade and rest old chum.


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> We're all at sea after a night on the tiles - I blame Adrian for having an Italian sounding name.
> 
> Mikko and Anton are pressing on...to get back on top ic.


 

Hang on a ttick, I cannot keep up! Broken a tile? So ffit new ones.


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2013)

I have been following this thread from the start. It is much easier when clever peeps are able to interpret all the distances and directions for me. Thank you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


> Hang on a ttick, I cannot keep up! Broken a tile? So ffit new ones.


I can't help thinking that some of these atrocious puns are going over your head...


----------



## steve52 (11 Aug 2013)

atrocious huns ?,good god man let it lie


----------



## Telemark (11 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> She sounds like a remarkable character. I read her blog yesterday.
> _Buhring was born into the mystic Family of Love sect!!!_


 
You should have come to her talk at the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling in June 
It was absolutely fascinating (and highly entertaining!).
As she says, there is unfortunately very little interest in women cyclists (or other adventurers) - there were quite a few spare seats to be had 
But those who came along were in for a real treat! Her round the world cycling book is due to be published in November, as far as I know 

T


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Rimas, England are 58-3 in the second innings.
You think you are enduring a hot Sunday?


EW has done a good one, and BW is doing an Italian job too. Mikko and Anton are racing down the back of the leg to ankle territory, with c 40kms in it...Mikko leading, but Anton is in the hunt.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Rimas is slicing through the valley, nearing Cornereva - the subject of the earlier panorama - while KP is making steady progress to Tiffin bella Kévin. 
Still got my fingers crossed for my post #246 to materialise. 
Rimas, don't take any notice of me - thousands don't.
Go Rimas!

Edit: Just seen this from the RaceTweet - 15 minutes ago:


> *The Transcontinental* ‏@transconrace
> 15m​Juliana Buhring who is looking good for a top 10 finish in the #TCR2013 was featured in the Independent this morning: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/juliana-buhring-the-first-woman-to-cycle-around-the-world-talks-canines-kardashians-and-religious-sects-8752597.html?origin=internalSearch…


 
Keep up!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Matt Wilkins is putting the hammer down now. 'MW Hammer' - close, but no cigar.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

And Manchester United have won the first round of the Juliana Buhring '2S*' Trophy - defeating Wigan 2 tantrums to Nil. (Roll on the soccer season**...one can't wait. United would win the trophy easily if they made goalposts out of fine china clay. Man Utd's manager, Moyes could point Persie at the porcelain and the rest would be history...)

* Society's Superficiality
**Crystal Palace excepted for Adrian - and Norwich for Walnutmeister, oh Chelsea too for my Blue Man friend, Ian. Really - it's August - get back to the nightclubs, we're playing cricket.

Rimas is making good progress through the Romanian outfield - Go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

2 hours later and Matt Wilkins is still kicking on at 34Kph...and Richard has nearly Dunnat. I fancy he might wait until tomorrow...perhaps. Do you think the riders are informed when someone 'wins' 'comes second' etc - or is it only 'social media' connections + the odd 'phone call etc that indicates a position within the field?

And Rimas is just hanging a left, heading toward 'that bridge' 

Only Brian has come over all Italian, while the rest, looking as though they were having a knees up in Slovenia, have now dispersed across Croatia, a cultural hive of UNESCO recognised music.
Learn something new here:


Rimas boogied on down up to avoid the vibe. Go go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Arrrgh! He's gone past the bridge of...sigh. 
What do I know?


----------



## HaloJ (11 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Arrrgh! He's gone past the bridge of...sigh.
> What do I know?



Maybe it's time for another Mystic Abi prediction.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> Maybe it's time for another Mystic Abi prediction.


 
Go on then. Have you seen Juliana bearing down on Nicholas Pusinelli? He's a nice boy, a very nice boy. 

Quick, look at the map...Rimas has gone shopping!





"We know what you're doing!"


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Looks like Richard Dunnett is going to be 'in the hole' at about 11pm - 11-30pm. Hope Kristof has the cold ones ready for a fellow rider's arrival!


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Looks like Richard Dunnett is going to be 'in the hole' at about 11pm - 11-30pm. Hope Kristof has the cold ones ready for a fellow rider's arrival!


I think you have to add on 2 hrs for Istanbul but I'm guessing the bar will stay open for a monumental achievement.
What's the currency in Turkey? Kudos?
Just had a thought, maybe Rimas didn't have any currency for Serbia and someone had given him shedloads of forints and leu!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

Ha ha! Ku*dosh* if you're buying, Rich. Hmm not sure about the currency although Rimas would have gone to the leu once or twice, forintstance.
Fair point about the time difference. I hardly know what time of day it is anyway.
Go Rimas, go everyone, go me!


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

I'm more than slightly ashamed that I had pork belly roast dinner with red wine, followed by a tasting session of world whiskies then a stroke-like nap in the armchair, while these brave souls were pedalling through sleep-deprivation and searing heat.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm more than slightly ashamed that I had pork belly roast dinner with red wine, followed by a tasting session of world whiskies then a stroke-like nap in the armchair, while these brave souls were pedalling through sleep-deprivation and searing heat.


 
It's a hard life, Rich - we are lucky that folk like you undertake to endure the punishment which could so easily have been our 'cross to bear'.

Pig.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> It's a hard life, Rich - we are lucky that folk like you undertake to endure the punishment which could so easily have been our 'cross to bear'.
> 
> Pig.


 
Pig-on-a-bike (sometimes ...)


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Pig-on-a-bike (sometimes ...)


getting porky for sure!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Aug 2013)

Fancy a wee bike trip to the exotic east-meets-west ?


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2013)

Telemark said:


> You should have come to her talk at the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling in June
> It was absolutely fascinating (and highly entertaining!).
> As she says, there is unfortunately very little interest in women cyclists (or other adventurers) - there were quite a few spare seats to be had
> But those who came along were in for a real treat! Her round the world cycling book is due to be published in November, as far as I know
> ...


 
Hoping to get her back again next year for the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling, so long as we can afford to pay her...


----------



## HJ (11 Aug 2013)

Looking at the track on the Transcontinental Race tracker I now understand why Colin Woof was always late for meetings, his sense of direction is not the greatest... ;-)


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Morning Rimas!
Looks like you have shimmied East, and are heading for Craiova. Is that the nearest McDodos you know of? Your countdown Kms show 650, and Richard Dunnett finished in the wee small hours (Istanbul time - thank you Rich).
EP and JJ look to be riding together, but EP is 'zzzz' and JJ is sneaking past...MW, meanwhile, is stretching his legs to build a 140kms advantage over the two.
EJ and Rimas are still vaguely 'parallel' on their way to Istanbul - Ed is showing 700+ kms to go.
Now. Do you reckon one is for the boat and t'other for the plane? That would be 'taking the Mikko'. 






Come on Colin - take no notice of HJ, he's only envious (aren't we all?!)
Go Rimas!

Edit:


> ​*The Transcontinental* ‏@transconrace
> 6h​Richard Dunnett @Onebigpedal arrives in 8d 15h 50m 1:50am local time. Met by @AllegaertK pic.twitter.com/aPIlQZj1Ak
> 
> View photo


  (Notice the 'met by KA with a cold beer' bit)


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Have MM and AH actually met yet? They may bump into each other on the ferry and say,"Been riding far much, mate?"
Rimas has just dropped his Shredded Wheat but there's no point Craiova spilt milk.
Ataboy Rimas!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Morning Rimas!
> Looks like you have shimmied East, and are heading for Craiova. Is that the nearest McDodos you know of?


 
Your guess was correct - he was just in Craiova and headed straight for the hypermarket. He just went past Grim.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

<mutter, mutter> Agh! Took my breath away that one did, Rich ha ha! <gasp>. Very good. 
Here's where everyone will end up:




Rumeli-Hisari. Built in 4 months apparently.


> The mighty *Fortress of Europe* was built in just four months during 1452 on orders of *Mehmet the Conqueror*. Commanding the narrowest part of theBosphorus (about 700 meters), it cut off Byzantine*Constantinople* from its grain supplies from the Black Sea coast, making it easier for the sultan to conquer the city in 1453.


I suppose the Eastern European workforce went back home after the contract had finished - home was only a short bike ride away.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Looks like JJ didn't sleep so maybe Ed will overtake him again as he tires.
Anyone got an each way bet on him? No, that's not a reference to Kristoff cycling back


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> <mutter, mutter> Agh! Took my breath away that one did, Rich ha ha! <gasp>. Very good.
> Here's where everyone will end up:
> 
> 
> ...


Zero hours contracts but don't tell the numpties in CA&D for gawds sake, Teef!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Keep it coming, Chris. Rimas will be able to reflect (if he's desperate for reading matter ) on the visuals v time and feeling as his bimble goes forward. Rimas will remember Grim...it will spring to mind after he reads the Rich p breakfast gag, and before seeing your post!  

Go shopping Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Zero hours contracts but don't tell the numpties in CA&D for gawds sake, Teef!


 
It's OK - I'm not clever enough to 'go downstairs'. They'll not be up here either, as this is about riding and doing.


----------



## HaloJ (12 Aug 2013)

I tried so hard not to use puns but.......

I think Rimas is going to book a rest before he Ruse & Shumens on his way to grab a Burgas. Oh lordy I hate myself now.

Back to my serious self. Rimas does seem to be on a bit of a tour and as Bucharest is only just round the corner it'd be rude not to visit in passing and at least then he cut through the low lands of Bulgaria following the coast line to Istanbul.


----------



## StuartG (12 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He just went past Grim.


Don't give Rimas ideas:


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2013)

Lithuania has no beef with the Balkans do they?
It's a fair old northern trek Rimas has taken.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Lithuania has no beef with the Balkans do they?
> It's a fair old northern trek Rimas has taken.


 
Yes without Rimas or Reason, but I'm sure there's a perfectly reasonable explanation.  The Balkans men are obviously wonderful - look!


> Oh lordy I hate myself now.


 No you don't, Abs - it's lovely!  (But don't drop the factual stuff or a semblance of common sense will vanish from this thread, and Rimas will be all at sea. No, hang on a minute...)


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

aslmz'im[o9jmIJX[OIJI98738IOM /lc ;xclXc v '
d c;kj 'kom'l;;,
l,m#';#[pl
-l
=-wdzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Whoops that's not serbo-croat - number 2 grandson got hold of the laptop but it could be a list of Romanian villages.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Rimas has left the hypermarket at hyperspeed. Ataboy Rimas.



Loved the Balkan wife blog Teef!
_"He also knows how to dismantle an AK47 which hasn't been of any use yet!"_


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Rimas has left the hypermarket at hyperspeed. Ataboy Rimas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
D'you know what, Rimas? I have learned a bit about geography during this trip (not a lot, granted, but a bit...) and, as I was saying to my learned friend Lord Lush of Brighton whilst we were in our smoking den, there are some interesting things on the internet. Real geek infested stuff which would not normally have come across my radar, but full of goodness. Here's an example, while we wait for the next race action:
I was 'researching'  the E70 yesterday and happened upon this site. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/ It's incredible! Furthermore, Rich had a look through the pages and lo! he found some obscure, insignificant religious building that he had sought solace in while escaping from Portuguese bandits. He can post the link and elaborate further.*

*Some of my words may just be attention seeking and fallacious...


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Looks like Matt Wilkins will be next into the 'Bul pen. He has 120kms to go. It is going to be a magical atmosphere when they are all together once again. I can see it now...


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Holy tall towers teef!
Here's my pic of the church I crawled up to on my hands and knees as a penance for the whisky, couch potato fiasco....
These boys have been too good to need Hail Marys and the like! Ataboy Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Now. I have been studying Juliana Buhring, in the interests of race activity you understand, and on her little map, it shows that the last time she camped up was 4 days 17 hours and 56 minutes ago.
I can only think that she is riding with intent. 
Did that Church (Bom something...) take long to build, Rich? 4 months is the going rate for big stuff on this thread.

Something else that the riders might experience is this.

Ed and James have now 'swapped' places...and Ed Pickup has done just that - picked up a bit of speed. MW only 106kms until 'home'...and the next morning he can wake up and smell the coffee - and tea in downtown Istanbul. Marvellous!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Aug 2013)

Just got back to this after having been distracted by a little bit of cycling yesterday (which I'll write about separately).

Looks like Rimas is continuing his outflanking manoeuvre and has bypassed Serbia as well as Slovenia and Croatia. But at least he is heading south now.

It's interesting to see the others' routes. The guys from Italy have landed in Albania and we also have some people going down the Adriatic coast.

Looks like we could have three finishers tapping in the 200 or so km across Turkey today (MW, EP and JJ). MW could make tea time and the other two later at night.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Disgraceful, Frank! Cycling when there is all this excitement to be harvested onscreen!  (Easy to see that I was dossing all weekend, for the first time in ages!)

Matt is down to his last 75,000 metres, give or take a cm.
Nick is 30kms up on Juliana...pushin' hard is Pusinelli

Another quartet is 'assembling' along the road to Osijek...EW in the van, with DW, RY and SG following close behind. It will be interesting to see how this grupetto handles the last 950 or so Kms. "Race!"

About time we had a Go Rimas! too.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Come on Matthew! His GPS tracker is nearly '1:43 ago' and if he was cruising at 35.9 kph then he must be getting quite near...
He might see one of these?





I presume everyone knows this is a 'Welcome Matt'?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

Spot of grub for Rimas, in Corabia?
Now he has to waltz across The Danube...
will he have to take the ferry at Turnu Magurele? What ferry? Where? How? So many questions, Rimas!
http://greektings.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/turnu-magurele-nikopole-ferry/


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

10km for Matthew to go. He'll be there in time for last orders and the suite course - very civilized!
Rimas is nearly at the Bulgarian border. Dos he use Twitter? I've been told that bulgar tweet is good for you


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> 10km for Matthew to go. He'll be there in time for last orders and the suite course - very civilized!
> Rimas is nearly at the Bulgarian border. Dos he use Twitter? I've been told that bulgar tweet is good for you


Bulgar off, Rich. Meanwhile...back at The Danube (can't imagine I'll ever write that again in my remaining days!)






Whatever floats your boat, Rimas...Go. You'll be in the 'Bul for the midweek morning market.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

We're assuming there's a ferry there cos there ain't a bridge. That would be a Turnu(p) for the books!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> We're assuming there's a ferry there cos there ain't a bridge. That would be a Turnu(p) for the books!


Well there's a ferry turnumal so... I am refreshing the live tracker in the vain hope of catching the RG pin floating on the Danube - it's Straussing me out.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Are you still refreshing Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

One for the album 





We now know that a N -S ferry leaves about half past six, seven, whatever...Bulgarian time.

And Matthew Wilkins has just crossed the finish line! (Well, he must have done.) 

And I think RG has a slight advantage over EJ, and MM on their final run-in...once again, the beauty of a pancake flat PC screen and many continents on a 17cm wide map. This riding lark - it's as easy as falling off a...Where's Rimas? His boat has been stuck in the middle for ten minutes now. (Unless, of course, he got fed up with me pressing his button and has 'refreshed' himself!)


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

It stops halfway over for duty-free Teef.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> It stops halfway over for duty-free Teef.


 

Rimas might be swimming with the bike on his back.....


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2013)

^ Ha ha - forgot that possibility. Maybe he fought off a freshwater shark mid-stream, which would explain the stasis.
Okay, Rimas didn't sink without trace, and all's well for the run in to Rumeli Hisari. AKA 'Fortress Allegaert' (until someone beats that time anyway...)
I predict Rimas for Wednesday morning and Ed Jones for Wed too - the late afternoon. Also, I think Ed Pickup might rest up and enjoy the ride into town in daylight tomorrow morning, and be followed later in the day by James Jordan, who is riding in pretty high indicated temperatures 94F - 15F higher than Ed P is shivering in.  What a great feeling all these riders must be getting as they approach the finish. I would write a book. "Put Me Back On My Beer" although a more appropriate book title/epithet might be " I May Be Some Time".

Go (to bed) Rimas! Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

Istanbul and Back (lava) - a ride with int eruptions.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> We now know that a N -S ferry leaves about half past six, seven, whatever...Bulgarian time.


Google-fu* says that there are two ferries a day - one at 9:30 am and one at 5:30pm. But they might go more often if they feel like it. A tired Lithuanian in lycra clearly goes a long way in Romania.

If he'd gone 10 miles further along the Danube there was a more frequent ferry, and a bridge another 20 miles on. But he didn't need to! (Yes, I was looking that up while he was in the terminal).


> And I think RG has a slight advantage over EJ, and MM on their final run-in...once again, the beauty of a pancake flat PC screen and many continents on a 17cm wide map.


 

A slight distance advantage, and a big terrain advantage. He'll have done the longest distance by some way of the finishers so far when he gets to Istanbul. 

*there are some benefits to time mispent in P&L.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2013)

I just noticed, the weather is very hot at the moment for Rimas. I can imagine that makes it tough going for him.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> *there are some benefits to time mispent in P&L.


 Go on then, I've wracked my brains enough

It looks like Ed P is going to make a dash for home tonight in case anyone sneaks past while he's bivvying; in favour of bevvying in the IstanBull's Head. Good lad!
Ataboy Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

"Morning Rimas, morning riders of the continent, fellow cyclechatters, my manager, stylist...parents?"
Right ho, I thought about Rimas being in need of a sleep after a busy day's cycling so I decided to spy on him last night.
Here's a snapshot of RG making progress after his swim across the Danube - at 10:15pm 'our' time:





and next, at 05:15 this morning:




Scintillating stuff eh - the letter 'z' prevailing. However, I noticed that the data panels on the right remain the same. I did this exercise for the main map, but the two snapshots remained similar...probably I had zoomed out too far for any progressive trails to be formed. Never mind. (Let me know if you want to see them...it would be the visual equivalent of a John Cage concert!)


> Also, I think Ed Pickup might rest up and enjoy the ride into town in daylight tomorrow morning,


I do talk some rubbish - he steamed into Istanbulville last night without further ado...
Unlike M'learned friend Lord Lush of Brighton


> It looks like Ed P is going to make a dash for home tonight in case anyone sneaks past while he's bivvying;


 You are too astute, Rich and are hereby condemned to a stint in P&L forthwith...


> ​*The Transcontinental* ‏@transconrace
> 3h​Ed Pickup @pickupel finished in 9d 16h 41m
> 
> Expand


Rimas has got a decent 70F temperature to ride in at the moment and has 400k to go...will he be the next to confound my predictions by 'doing a Rimas' or will he go rideabout one last time and arrive tomorrow morning like he is supposed to do according to Old Aperitif's Almanack? The rest of the field are yawning, scratching and setting off - quiet so far, and my instinct was to pick up Brian Welsh's 'pin' and stick it in on the other side of the River Adrian...but that wouldn't be right, would it?!
Right, more Columbian drinking powder now, and a bit more perusal of Rimas' race against his rivals. By the way, Rimas, you will be pleased to know that England won The Ashes...cricket? You know, when you're in you're out in the middle taking guard...No? Oh never mind...
Go Rimas!


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Having nothing better to do, I have idly counted the kms done, and to go, for Rimas and JJ, and some others
James J 3004
Rimas G 3045
Ed P 2954
Ed Jones 2817
Kristof A 2980

So, Rimas has done more than the others assuming the projection is right, but not by as much as one might think. Possibly lumpier though skirting Slovenia.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Hmm yes, 'assuming the projection is right...' now get downstairs you! 
At the risk of being buhring, I was focussing on the dynamic duo in sunny Serbia (not too opressive a temperature actually - mid -60Fs at the moment)
Juliana and Nicholas are 'so near yet so far'.





...it's like a cycling version of 'Brief Encounter' building in my imagination. Time for a tablet nurse etc - don't say it.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

And James Jordan has banked, and is now on his final approach, ready to land at Rumelihisari International...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

And Juliana is trailing Nicholas along? The railway track of course! What was that about 'Brief Encounterism'?


Go, you lot! 

Meanwhile, JJ missed a right turn, and has done a mini-Rimas and given himself a few more kms to the flag. 40 odd kms to go.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Brian is singing operatic arias to himself, whiling away the kilometres to Roseto degli Abruzzi. It looks lovely there, and I suspect he might well avail himself of a serving of brodetto di pesce or somesuch. I would be useless after lunch because 'when in Rome'...I would find the local vintage irresistible, and 'Transconrace 2013' would have to wait until the morrow! 
How do I know this? Google-fu of course, 'pal'! Here's the site...but don't let it distract you from affairs of the heart (of Europe) elsewhere...
And Rimas. Making good progress now, Tuesday 13th August in England at 11:42 - 317kms to go. I'm still anticipating a Wednesday morning arrival - he's going to be hitting some 90F + temperatures from now on...we had better get under the umberella in the beer garden - wouldn't want to overheat eh?

Go Rimas!


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Rimas has eschewed the obvious road to Zagortsi (was that a Bing & Bob film?) - he must know something I don't. Well, who doesn't in fairness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Rimas has eschewed the obvious road to Zagortsi (was that a Bing & Bob film?) - he must know something I don't. Well, who doesn't in fairness.


It must be hot and he's spent much of the morning climbing so perhaps a flat gentle gambol to Yambol is in order.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Teef, it looks like JJ has taken the road to give boy a lick a visit
sorry, I'll read that again - Boyalik


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Yes - welcome, Team Rimas - men of erudition...we'll get him there (and hopefully get ourselves notoriety en route). Did you know that Istanbul held one of the original 'Lunch Beats'? It was held at Klup Kulah in May last year and 164 people attended. Do you dance with your lunchbox, Rich?(or just lounge on the bed? ) Anyway, Lunch Beat has a manifesto, and a FaceAche page, but there are no events upcoming in Istanbul this week, which is a shame. Never mind.
Go go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Rimas has eschewed the obvious road to Zagortsi (was that a Bing & Bob film?) - he must know something I don't. Well, who doesn't in fairness.


 
Do you think he's going to ride along the coastline?  I think Rimas likes a drop of river to accompany him on his rides...Soon he'll be in Sredets if he carries on Eastbound. If he had a mobile on him, he could perhaps give us a 'Sredets tweet'  but then again...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Progress so far today for the 'Nomad with the Gonads' - Rimas at 13:15 BST





Notice his 'waypoint' distance has increased!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

And here's the next in - James Jordan...'JJ' showing 12kms out from the flag, at 13:30 BST Well done, James!




And Brian has spurned Roseto! That's the last time I'm going to arrange a welcome for him..huh!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Notice his 'waypoint' distance has increased!


I've got 290.54km showing.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

I like JJ's 'givin the Boyalikkin' route into Istanbul avoiding the city burbs.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got 290.54km showing.


Curious but I think your's is correct!


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Yes - welcome, Team Rimas - men of erudition...we'll get him there (and hopefully get ourselves notoriety en route). Did you know that Istanbul held one of the original 'Lunch Beats'? It was held at Klup Kulah in May last year and 164 people attended. Do you dance with your lunchbox, Rich?(or just lounge on the bed? ) Anyway, Lunch Beat has a manifesto, and a FaceAche page, but there are no events upcoming in Istanbul this week, which is a shame. Never mind.
> Go go Rimas!


_"Do us a solid: dance your pants off at the next Lunch Beat" - _Rimas had better put some clean kecks on then!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got 290.54km showing.


 
You're almost certainly right, Chris...my S.P. for this voyage has been way off the pace - anyway, what's 160 kms to Rimas? Only 100 miles in English...pah! 
I'm getting so much wrong, I'm almost tempted to run for Parliament.


----------



## MichaelO (13 Aug 2013)

JJ just about to arrive.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> You're almost certainly right, Chris...my S.P. for this voyage has been way off the pace - anyway, what's 160 kms to Rimas? Only 100 miles in English...pah!
> I'm getting so much wrong, I'm almost tempted to run for Parliament.


I just took a look ahead for a hypermarket in Yambol but couldn't see one. Grimas will find it, no doubt.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

MichaelO said:


> JJ just about to arrive.


Ahhh! Hang on a mo...it says he has 2389420000 millimetres to go.  I resign.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Well done JJ.
Ataboy Rimas


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just took a look ahead for a hypermarket in Yambol but couldn't see one. Grimas will find it, no doubt.


Well done JJ .

I found this image of Yambol. Not a hypermarket.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Let's spare a though for another one who has no choice but to Finnish, and that's Mikko - he's toiling away through Greece, with the number '99' featuring on the temperature guage - and it's not 'F for flake' either!
For our younger readers, this is what we old folk know of as a '99'





Anyone's mouth watering for one of England's finest confections of additives known to Summer? Form an orderly queue...

Goo Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Well done JJ.
> Ataboy Rimas
> 
> Well done JJ .
> ...


Bollards! Nice pair of teresa, Oh! Mother, I mean trees.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Curious but I think your's is correct!


I have sussed that the individual rider's map must be reloaded from the main map, rather than just refresh the location (which doesn't alter the stats at right). Doh! Anyway, Rimas, the fact remains that I watched and waited for you to sink in the Danube last evening and you just farking floated..for ages!  Now get on with it man, there must be a hypermarket somewhere!

Eat Rimas!

And while you're eating, spare a thought for the two competitors playing Intercontinental tag...our friends
Ms Buhring



and Mr Pusinelli:




Latest (proper) stats I have for them is 554.02 kilometres to go for the other Mr P, and 567.05 for Ms B.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Our Man In Helsinki should maybe having this, Teef... Okay minus K, oay?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Good. 'Oay to go' Rich. 

Nick Dodd and Ian Findlay - should I say backmarkers..? - are pedalling through (well, one of them is, the other is being sensible and snoozing) some very high temperatures on the Croatia / Serbia borders...Nick Dodd has 900kms to go, and it seems a big ask to get to the finish line on the fourtheenth day. Who knows?


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Good. 'Oay to go' Rich.
> 
> Nick Dodd and Ian Findlay - should I say backmarkers..? - are pedalling through (well, one of them is, the other is being sensible and snoozing) some very high temperatures on the Croatia / Serbia borders...Nick Dodd has 900kms to go, and it seems a big ask to get to the finish line on the fourtheenth day. Who knows?


Who indeed - godspeed and all that stuff!
Have you noticed Brian Welsh is still active on the Italian job about 280km from the Bari ferry? Pedalo rapido, Brian or rapido pedalo if the ferry's already left.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Who indeed - godspeed and all that stuff!
> Have you noticed Brian Welsh is still active on the Italian job about 280km from the Bari ferry? Pedalo rapido, Brian or rapido pedalo if the ferry's already left.


At least we can say that Brian is on his last legs the last 'leg' of his journey... What's the Italian for 'Another one please bartender?' - just in case the dannata barca è partito già.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Rimas will be next in..if. It's all becoming a bit sleep critical now...an extra lie-in could cost the next place. 250kms Rimas plays 291kms Edward. Let's hope Rimas doesn't do anything silly, like 'sleepcycle' and wake up in Tvurdista or Elena for example.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Avakipova night, Rimas and awake as refreshed as Teef!


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


>


 
Mr Whippy?
[P&L]
I blame Margaret Thatcher.
[/P&L]


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Rimas will be next in..if. It's all becoming a bit sleep critical now...an extra lie-in could cost the next place. 250kms Rimas plays 291kms Edward. Let's hope Rimas doesn't do anything silly, like 'sleepcycle' and wake up in Tvurdista or Elena for example.


 
The distance-to-go seems to be as the crow flies, so with Rimas's signature zigzags across the map he could easily find himself doing more than Ed between now and the 'Stan.

The comparison is interesting. Both riders have the same average moving speed. Rimas has ridden about 300km further already, and has been on the road for 20 hours longer. His resting time is apparently about 2.5 hours in every 24. By the time he bowls into Istan he'll have gone 10% further than anyone else who's finished.


----------



## iLB (13 Aug 2013)

You all failed to mention that the winner had lost his head...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

iLB said:


> You all failed to mention that the winner had lost his head...


 
No we didn't! We left it to some snotty-nosed yoof upstart with soon to be non-hairy legs. (Cough up all you lot who admire people prepared to rough it to Romania...) 
As for my learned P&L's observation above, Steven says Rimas has done more rubber and brake block. Quelle surprise! Distance is only a number to Rimas...and he can't count. I well remember a little ride to Harwich - and back with some of CycleChat's finest (and me). He just drilled into the headwind and 'drove the train', up down and along. At 32Kph+, for a gentle bimble back to London banlieue. Some people transcend the business of cycling...Rimas is ours and we're keeping him. He obviously let Kristof win as 'it's not the winning or losing that matters, it's the taking part that counts'. Traditional English sportsmanship at its best. Rimas puikus sportininkas.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2013)

Sporty knickers?

Have you been at home all day Teef, imbibing the falling down water?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Speicher said:


> Sporty knickers?
> 
> Have you been at home all day Teef, imbibing the falling down water?


 
Thanks. I was just talking to Lord Brighton, and commenting how I cycled out of London in the rain. Please don't think that stupid, nonsensical comment is the provenance of the inebriated. That's for P&L. - this is serious stuff. 

PS And I'm early away.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Is Brian trying Bari to Durres? (with two dots, or an omelette on the 'e' ) - is he going to cruise in comfortably? He'll be trailing behind 'Fisherman' Eel Co. Weijmans on the way into Istantwentyfive (that's nearly Istanbul, but not quite).


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

OK. I think you must go to bed now, Rimas. Tomorrow will be a big day for you.
Friends, I will leave you with a Shakespearian mixture of 'Measure for Measure' and 'Romeo and Juliet'...in my mind!
"Istanbul, Istanbul, where for art thou Istanbul?"






The maps at 20:30 on Tuesday 13th August 2013 BST


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2013)

I see Rimas is now in Turkey.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Aug 2013)

Must be nearly Christmas !


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2013)

He's positively stuffed Bulgaria - to 'bul, eh?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

IF we are all agreed, then Rimas is going to GO TO EFFING BED...and then roll into Nirvana tomorrow morning (Are you hearing this, Rimas?) SO. Everyone get up early and post a 'GO RIMAS' / 'ALLEZ RIMAS' or even a 'Gerai padaryta Rimas' so that it will be memorable for him in the days to come. I can then delete this post, or get Ian a Mod to do it for me...Come on, when did you last cycle 3000kms and shimmy around a bit? 
And, let's not forget the other competitors.  The last is only the least fastest.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

Only 37kms in it...RG 191.73 v EJ 228.31 kms. If they know each other's position then there'll be no sleeping tonight - it's a duel. Otherwise, it all depends on...the lure of the Weetabix.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2013)

And, finally (I can't stop perusing that map!)






Tonight at 22:45 UK time -  She at 14.4Kph and he, in front at 11.4Kph.

Excellent!
Go Rimas!


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> And, finally (I can't stop perusing that map!)
> 
> View attachment 27659
> 
> ...


Go to bed you loon, I'm on duty now!
These people must sleep. Please! Not you teef, them! Your's is voluntary.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2013)

180 k to go Rimas - ataboy


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> 180 k to go Rimas - ataboy


 

138kms to go at 04:15 London time...Go Rimas! His advantage has now stretched to 75kms over Edward Jones..Rimas 14kph and Edward 18kph at the moment. Elevenses, Rimas? Las Onces?




Good morning Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Behind Rimas and Ed lie a trio of riders, Juliana Behring, Nick Pusinelli, - this thread's Celia Johnson and Trevor Howard




- 483kms and 485kms to go, with Mikko the lolly licker just edging it with 446kms remaining. Mikko is asleep though (this is the hombre who doing the Transconrace as a 'warm down' from LEL remember...) while the other two are ticking over already. Nick holds the higher average speed and it might help him 'home' before the others. All should be in time for a meal in Istanbul's TGI Fridays, Friday. This is what they'll see:


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

The third tier of progress is represented by Eelco Weijmans and Anton Hunt - at 707kms and 629kms from the line. Both have a similar moving average and both a presently on the roll, but Eelco - who did an early traverse of the Adrian Sea - was camped by a lake (which he'll have to skirt around) and looks to have a lumpy morning ahead. Both of them have temperatures in the mid 60F to contend with for now...A relaxed arrival, perhaps later on Friday rather than earlier, although "what. do. i. know." 
I haven't scouted the bunch following through behind the featured riders. Maybe I need another pot. Meanwhile here's Rimas posing in front of £ondon. 'Who ate all the pies?'


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

And, just a mention for the bluedot.mobi/app. This is a 'Rimas with 118kms to go' shot - just now. Good.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> He's positively stuffed Bulgaria - to 'bul, eh?


 






Ah! Breakfast. That's shallot for now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Must be nearly Christmas !


Must be nearly isthmus?


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

80k to go for Rimas without so much as a nap! No sleep for the last? hours - just relentless pedalling down Ataturk Avenue.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

I'm off on my hols tomorrow without internet access so Rimas is doing the decent thing by getting the job done before I go. What a guy!
Briano Welsho, our Italian correspondent, is still 136km from Bari - I haven't the Foggia-st when the ferry leaves but he needs to get cracking! Go Brian.
(p.s. I am aware that Foggia is really pronounced Fodger)


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> 80k to go for Rimas without so much as a nap! No sleep for the last? hours - just relentless pedalling down Ataturk Avenue.


Ataboy Avenue shurely?
Go Rimas! Do it for that old fodger who is off on his holidays, do it for us, and do it for you. 'Do Rimas!' 
Ed seems to have taken a left before straightening up again, Juliana is steaming away from Nick - who looks to be struggling a bit, Eelco is working his way around that big puddle ready for some hillclimbing, and it is a lovely day in London. 

Do you think Eelco's legs will turn to jelly?


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2013)

75km to go. Give him 5 hours, given tired legs, so should be there by evening. Keep going, Rimas!

^^ Rich, how should I pronounce Coggia?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Rimas will be next in..if. It's all becoming a bit sleep critical now...an extra lie-in could cost the next place. 250kms Rimas plays 291kms Edward. Let's hope Rimas doesn't do anything silly, like 'sleepcycle' and wake up in Tvurdista or Elena for example.


Yesterday, I idly speculated on Rimas 'sleepcycling' - well, he's heading for the finish line at the moment, phew!
But. These things do happen and right on cue, here's a good example.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Under 60kms for Rimas now...has Nick Pusinelli's transponder / GPS packed up? I think so. Eelco has had to do a wobbly around the lake but it looks like he's in the range now, plodding along, up and down. Briano still has a full 80kms to go before he 'hits the deck' and crosses the Adrianatic.

Go Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

> *Marion Esfandiari* ‏@*Pollyhound*  3h
> Rimas Grigenas-80km from finish of @*transconrace* must 'win' longest route having rode thru Hungary and Romania. His day started 72hrs ago...
> * Details *


And this one...Ha ha! join the club.


> *bemme51* ‏@*bemme51*  4h
> 
> @*transconrace* Do you know why Rimas went that much east and into Hungary/Romania?
> * Collapse*
> ...


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

This race has shown that there's more than one way to skin a cat
Anton and Mikko even got the same ferry from Bari but are many miles apart. Teef's jellied eelman took what looks to be a fabulous, but time-consuming route round the lakes. What fun!
Ataboy Rimas!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2013)

Think we are all looking forward to Rimas' report of the ride.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Briano has found a cycle path parallel to the truckers east of Cerignola


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> _Rimas Grigenas-80km from finish of __@*transconrace*__ must 'win' longest route having rode thru Hungary and Romania. His day started 72hrs ago..._


 

Perhaps Rimas the mouseketeer has found something in the rules that Kristof and the other hares overlooked!


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Think we are all looking forward to Rimas' report of the ride.


 

Yes, but remind me not to ask him for directions!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Perhaps Rimas the mouseketeer has found something in the rules that Kristof and the other *hares* overlooked!


Well, it's tortoise a lesson.


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Aug 2013)

This is so good. 


ianrauk said:


> Think we are all looking forward to Rimas' report of the ride.


I want to welcome him back at airport arrivals. Any guesses at terminal and time? Or is he cycling back?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> This is so good.
> 
> I want to welcome him back at airport arrivals. Any guesses at terminal and time? Or is he cycling back?


He taking a plane Els - Nairobi - Cape Town - Melbourne - Glasgow - Stanstead. Then he'll bimble back via harwich...for old time's sake.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

To borrow from Lord Lush of Brighton 'Attaboyalik' Rimas!


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> This is so good.
> 
> I want to welcome him back at airport arrivals. Any guesses at terminal and time? Or is he cycling back?


 

Great idea. I'm sure he's flying back but can't think how we could find out the details. Maybe he'll say when he re-emerges.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

The crowds are assembling at The Attaturk Stadium in readiness for his excellent c. Rimas GR...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Normal service is resumed! Nicholas' tracker is working again...more cat and mouse fun!





Juliana 352.16kms...Nicholas 340.32kms at the time of this snapshot


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Normal service is resumed! Nicholas' tracker is working again...more cat and mouse fun!
> View attachment 27679
> 
> 
> Juliana 352.16kms...Nicholas 340.32kms at the time of this snapshot


I think I'd draft Juliana if I was Nic


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Normal service is resumed! Nicholas' tracker is working again...more cat and mouse fun!
> View attachment 27679
> 
> 
> Juliana 352.16kms...Nicholas 340.32kms at the time of this snapshot


340km sounds like a long way but if he hits top speed he'll be there before tea...






275kmph!!!! World land speed record?


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Aug 2013)

At 3.30 I'll be starting an F5 fest.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

10 miles to go! Atafinish Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Think we are all looking forward to Rimas' report of the ride.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2013)

Rimas is a couple of miles away from the Volvo support vehicle, it looks like they might be meeting him escort him in.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Well, Go on then - get in there!


----------



## steve52 (14 Aug 2013)

any of these insane god like competitors rideing home?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

steve52 said:


> any of these insane god like competitors rideing home?


Rimas popped home en route! (Well, he was thinking about it...)


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Here's a snap of how Rimas might look in an hour or two...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Under the 10km to go marker...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Here's a snap of how Rimas might look in an hour or two...


Who are the other two? Or is that after a heavy 'Lunch Beat' session tomorrow?


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

A couple of young turks


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

It gets worse.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

I've just noticed that the Volvo hasn't updated for a day and a half. I'd been wondering how it was going to get to the finish before Rimas.


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

Nearly, nearly there. Altogether: 10, 9, ...


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

Bu**er it. Rimas' tracker has gone offline again. So 9,9,9,8 ... (not to be confused with DZ's cassette).


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Sorry - forgot to press 'Post' etc - too exciting. He must be there now - as Stuart says, the last tracking was a while ago...


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

But that was over 17 minutes ago when the tracker stopped reporting. He must be just cruising into the car park: 7,6,5 ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

4.45km now - he's going east again!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 4.45km now - he's going east again!


Avoiding that main road I assume


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Avoiding that main road I assume


Yes, I'd guess so. Also there didn't seem to be a clear route to the finish from there.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)




----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Here's an update on Rimas tomorrow


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 27686


 
Monty Python country? - well, Poligon Park must have some dead parrots


----------



## MichaelO (14 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 4.45km now - he's going east again!


3.73km to go....


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

The time lag is frustrating! 

Edit:
Congratulations Rimas. The tracker is not playing nicely, but we know you're there! 

(The last report was 8 minutes, went out to 13 minutes, now 18 minutes...4 and a bit Kms...hmm.)


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

4, 3, 2 ....


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

Bu**er the tracker: ... 1, 0 - Yippee and congrats Rimas!


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Aug 2013)

I have a meeting in 10 mins, com'on Rimas! 3.73km in 10 mins, not too much to ask?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> I have a meeting in 10 mins, com'on Rimas! 3.73km in 10 mins, not too much to ask?


It's been reading 3.73 for 48 minutes now. It's all ''He must have finished by now!''


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Aug 2013)

Over to twitter then ... oh yes! Congratulations Rimas, and a high un-orthadauxy high five.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2013)

well done Rimas!

does anybody have an idea of his overall time?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2013)

Well done Rimas.
A fantastic achievement. Very proud of what you have done, proud to know you and proud to have cycled many a ride and many a mile with you over the past few years.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> well done Rimas!
> 
> does anybody have an idea of his overall time?


About 11 days & 6 hours (I think)


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible - there are still plenty of riders in action...must do a bit of work...


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2013)

Its almost 300km a day, every day for 11 days!!
And he went the long way!! No one else has gone via Romania.
Chapeau, (or whatever Chapeau is in Turkish)


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Aug 2013)

he'll be doing the FNRttC to Southend next!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> he'll be doing the FNRttC to Southend next!


 


Not too soon for him you think?


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2013)

Well done, Rimas! What a splendid thing, to have ridden right across Europe. Hope you enjoyed it and are not too sore.
Of course it is going to take you another 11 and a half days to read through this thread when you get back...


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Brilliant stuff - well done Rimas.
I just hope he realises the effort we couch potatoes have been putting in too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> Brilliant stuff - well done Rimas.
> I just hope he realises the effort we couch potatoes have been putting in too


Aye, and Jones the Bike still has another 10 miles to go. It's almost a bunch finish.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Juliana and Nic P are still all but joined at the hip - I kind of hope they're riding together.
Gosh, I'm such a romantic!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Good on both you men to keep it going because there are others out there, working just as hard to get their 'personal bests'. (Do you really think there is romance in the hair, Rich?) Juliana and Nicholas are the focus now (sorry Ed, but you're 'in the hole' - well done!) as the next two in - tomorrow afternoon / early evening?
Both of them have identical Garmins, a new model that talks to them, giving an outlook for the following day's terrain. They are called 'briefing counters' and will be in the shops soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> 'briefing counters'


 
I may never recover from that one, Martin!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Just had a look at Mikko Makipaa, and it seems he has had a good day at the seaside, following Adrian around the coast, and it seems like a fairly flat run in to Istanbul. 370 kilometres of cycling bliss, making about 4600+ kilometres back to back - not a bad effort! 






Wither Brian? (That's not a command by the way.)


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Briano Welshio is in Bari or in barco. Let's hope he didn't miss the bus.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Aw. Brian Welsh is stuck at the ferry terminal. Come on ferry experts, when is he outta there? He has got over 1000kms to make before last orders at the Transcontinentalrace Saloon. 23.81kms is a lot when it is tacked onto the previous 1000.

Come on Brian!
Stay, Rimas! Sit! Good boy.

Edited to remind the world about great minds thinking alike etc...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

Eelpie Weijmans looks like he's had a hard day. He camped in an awkward place and had a lot of negotiating to do, and then was greeted by the hills! The temperature stats. are high and among the 590kms left, he has another lumpy bit, which is showing 96F at the moment, and will be no fun tomorrow. Best do it tonight then, Eeelco! This looks one of the more taxing entries into Istanbul - some of those pixels look real big.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

I reckon EJ's just finished. Transponder's showing him at 500yds 5 minutes ago.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon EJ's just finished. Transponder's showing him at 500yds 5 minutes ago.


Mechanical?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon EJ's just finished. Transponder's showing him at 500yds 5 minutes ago.


 

Well done Ed! At least you stopped a bit nearer, and not outside the kebab shop, like Rimas.






 and, if Rich wasn't packing his bags for holiday, you might have got a little from him - he likes that.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2013)

Juliana and Nic P have had a tiff and are on different parallel roads. Bang goes my Rom Com theory!
No, not Romanian Comedy, they're in Turkey - durrrr!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

OK I have surveyed the scene: Nicholas Longworth is bringing up the rear.  He only has 68.44 kilometres to go though...to the top of Stelvio. No sign of him electronically, for 6 days, 11 hours and 49 minutes. "In the dark of the night, the Gnomes of Zurich came out to play, to steal away the strangers.."
Well, that's him done for then.
Iain Findlay.
695.45 K to go
Colin Woof. (Didn't bring his toothpaste so has dog's breath)
@578.45
Sebastian Gassner
@559.28
Recep Yesil
@552.69
Sergei Konov (He needs to start Russian along a bit)
@551.29
Chris Holden (Not B. Holden to anyone, as it's a 'C')
@ 470.20
Anthony Hawke
@459.57
Anton Hunt (needs to navigate left a bit, to rejoin 'Route One to Istanbul')
@475.05
That's it. Now all we spectators have to do is sit around and wait for the fun. This is a race , after all. 
"Give it full gas to Istanbul you lot!"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2013)

Wrong way, EJ!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2013)

OK I'm closing now. I got up at 4am (half an hour early just in case Rimas did a 'funny one') Bon voyage Lord Lush of Brighton, thank you for being good company on the 'Get Rimas To Istanbul' thread, and...Bon Voyage again. I leave you with a possibility, nay, a pipe-dream, nay, a folie de grandeur...(maybe...)


----------



## HaloJ (14 Aug 2013)

Just caught up after being caught up with work. Shame I missed Rimas ' finish but a hearty congratulations none the less. Superb effort and a crazy distance.

Go rest Rimas!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

HaloJ said:


> Just caught up after being caught up with work. Shame I missed Rimas ' finish but a hearty congratulations none the less. Superb effort and a crazy distance.
> 
> Go rest Rimas!


Work? Oh yeh... Oh well.




> Go rest Rimas!


 

"Morning Rimas, how are you feeling this morning? Rimas...I said how...Rimas..? Oh..."




Quite. You, like all the others must experience one of the better rests in recent history... A selection of feelings in destination Istanbul I imagine. I wonder if the finishers so far decide to go for a ride around - assuming they are all still together at this time?
Edit: additional scandal!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Following Rich's (and my) imaginations as to the romanticism of riders in tandem, the tracking chart shows Nicholas Pusinelli 'home' and Juliana heading for the seaside, with 80 kilometres left to ride. She'll be drinking a beer and opening a packet of salt 'n vinegar by this afternoon, having added to her palmares. Tough stuff.
Mikko rested in the Greek port of Nea Karvali and is now (I assume) ducking inland to the flag. 258kms left to roll. He looks the sort of explorer who might fancy another night out - he must be getting used to it by now!
Brian has made it across the Adrian Sea - just, and now has to steel himself for the remaining 773.61 'ks' He'll be searching for 'Route 1' to Thessaloniki and then adjusting his sights for the 'Bul - get going, Brian!
I'll catch up with the others in a bit - let's hope for some interesting stuff developing behind, to add to each rider's memories. But for now, let's watch Juliana as she glides into Istanbul - another massive achievement. 




Credits for this photo from julianabuhring.com


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Juliana's tracker showing 13.59kms to go...we'll give her at least 10% off that, given yesterday's experience that left millions 'hanging'...just waiting for Rimas' pin to dink into the flagpole, and the stats to read 'zero'. I wonder what else is going on...are you ok, Brian? Mikko? Anthony? Anton? et al...I'll have a look.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Juliana's tracker showing 13.59kms to go...we'll give her at least 10% off that, given yesterday's experience that left millions 'hanging'...just waiting for Rimas' pin to dink into the flagpole, and the stats to read 'zero'. I wonder what else is going on...are you ok, Brian? Mikko? Anthony? Anton? et al...I'll have a look.


Juliana has now checked in! Jolly good show, what! (You can tell when they've finished because the ''next waypoint box says 2389.43 km to go. Just in case any of the riders want to even up their tan.) Right, who's next?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

A quick tour of the field has revealed a few changes, so I'll copy last night's list and add todays, 11:00 BST observations in erm let me think...erm, Blue!

_OK I have surveyed the scene: Nicholas Longworth is bringing up the rear.  He only has 68.44 kilometres to go though...to the top of Stelvio. No sign of him electronically, for 6 days, 11 hours and 49 minutes. "In the dark of the night, the Gnomes of Zurich came out to play, to steal away the strangers.."_
_Well, that's him done for then._
_*Iain Findlay*._
_695.45 K to go _*688.23*
_*Colin Woof*. (Didn't bring his toothpaste so has dog's breath)_
_@578.45 _*491.58*
*Sebastian Gassner*
_@559.28 _*457.41*
*Recep Yesil*
_@552.69 _* 471.57*
_*Sergei Konov* (He needs to start Russian along a bit)_
_@551.29 _*454.83*
_*Chris Holden* (Not B. Holden to anyone, as it's a 'C')_
_@ 470.20 _*358.29*
*Anthony Hawke*
_@459.57 _*276.84*
_*Daniel Wilson* _(missed him off last night)
@*******451.29*
_*Erik Nohlin* _(missed him off last night, too )
@****** *469.83*
_*Anton Hunt* (needs to navigate left a bit, to rejoin 'Route One to Istanbul')_
_@475.05 _*359.83*
_That's it. Now all we spectators have to do is sit around and wait for the fun. This is a race , after all. _


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Juliana has now checked in! Jolly good show, what! (You can tell when they've finished because the ''next waypoint box says 2389.43 km to go. Just in case any of the riders want to even up their tan.) Right, who's next?


 
Great!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> A quick tour of the field has revealed a few changes, so I'll copy last night's list and add todays, 11:00 BST observations in erm let me think...erm, Blue!
> 
> _OK I have surveyed the scene: Nicholas Longworth is bringing up the rear.  He only has 68.44 kilometres to go though...to the top of Stelvio. No sign of him electronically, for 6 days, 11 hours and 49 minutes. "In the dark of the night, the Gnomes of Zurich came out to play, to steal away the strangers.."_
> _Well, that's him done for then._
> ...


No mention of Mikko in the list. 223km to go. Could be next to the Finnish line.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No mention of Mikko in the list. 223km to go. Could be next to the Finnish line.


No, there Ffff...in isn't - that breakaway group are in the 'elite' post preceding that list, innit? I was going back to update those speculations as they have now 'happened' ie: arrived, but I haven't had time - you pouncer-uponner you, Chris!


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> A quick tour of the field has revealed a few changes, so I'll copy last night's list and add todays, 11:00 BST observations in erm let me think...erm, Blue!
> 
> _OK I have surveyed the scene: Nicholas Longworth is bringing up the rear.  He only has 68.44 kilometres to go though...to the top of Stelvio. No sign of him electronically, for 6 days, 11 hours and 49 minutes. "In the dark of the night, the Gnomes of Zurich came out to play, to steal away the strangers.."_
> _Well, that's him done for then._
> ...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Aw. Brian Welsh is stuck at the ferry terminal. Come on ferry experts, when is he outta there? He has got over 1000kms to make before last orders at the Transcontinentalrace Saloon. 23.81kms is a lot when it is tacked onto the previous 1000.
> Come on Brian!


Nothing more vain that quoting one's own post - however.
Brian has got over the water and is now at a halt in Vrosina, a tiny village - it looks as though he's taken a left instead of sitting on the rivet and blasting somehow along the E90, or the cyclist's equivalent...746.9 kms sounds a lot better than 1023.81 kms. A big ask.
Come on, Brian!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)




----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

It sounds challenging, doesn't it? Especially looking at the monster in your picture (EDIT I mean the big hill on the page you linked too, not the chap in pyjamas above!)

At least he will be well-rested. I did that ferry back in my student days (going the other way, on my way home from Egypt). I think it was about 30 hours, and very pleasant - at the start anyway. After a couple of dozen of us who were sleeping on deck had been there for a while it got a bit less so. But there were some beautiful views of Corfu. 

Come on Brian!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Just had a look at Mikko Makipaa, and it seems he has had a good day at the seaside, following Adrian around the coast, and it seems like a fairly flat run in to Istanbul. 370 kilometres of cycling bliss, making about 4600+ kilometres back to back - not a bad effort!



Mikko is going well today - skirting the hills and arrowing toward Istanbul along the D110 etc - 206.99kms to go. (Tomorrow, Friday, late morning arrival?) Might be a nice little race with Anthony Hawke, who is approaching by 'nore conventional' route and has 242,000 metres left to find. I wonder if he remembers where Finland is? These riders have tested themselves quite effectively I think, and should capture every moment somehow. We'll forget about this soon enough, as it is only a bit of fun to watch, but I'll bet there are some fine memories - weird thoughts too - that will live with all these riders wherever they finish.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

Agree: they'll never look at a map of Europe in the same way again after doing this.
I'm really jealous!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2013)

It all looks such a short distance on a map, but by golly I bet they all pushed themselves to the limit... well apart from the winner by the looks of things


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> It all looks such a short distance on a map, but by golly I bet they all pushed themselves to the limit... well apart from the winner by the looks of things


 
Yes, it's hard-core cycling. Mentally demanding, never mind the physical side.

To say to yourself that you are going to head off across Europe to places you most likely have never been before, with less than a small rucksack of gear, with no idea where you'll sleep is really way out of comfort zone. It was notionally an organised race, but these guys had to do it on their own, using their own mental and physical resources, and not much else. Something like PBP or LEL - where you only have to cycle a long way but are otherwise extremely well looked after - is far, far easier.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Juliana rode A520s it looks like - naff old pedals! 
And she 'twitted' this pic. of her bike and a lorry load of kebabs in the background...her last puncture before a beer! Well done her and it was nice to hear she is human...and drinks lashings of beer!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Nicholas Pusinelli rode through to arrive fresh as a spring lamb (ie: 'kebabbed') at the Fortress... Saddlebag styled for this photo by Stuaff Designs Inc.





Pictures from the Transconrace Twitter feed @transconrace


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

Is there one of Rimas huddled over a computer doing his ride report...?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2013)

I note that neither JB nor NP use pannier racks. I wonder what weight a seat post clamp* will take, and whether that forces riders to keep things light.

I also note that Juliana's nails are clean. If I'd been on the road that long, mine would be fully grime-ridden.

And she turns her bike upside down to get the wheel off. Nobody's going to shame me into keeping the bike upright: if it's good enough for her, it's good enough for me.

EDIT: *A bit of investigation tells me that JB uses a Revelate Designs bag, which needs neither pannier racks nor a seatpost clamp. Pricey but even carbon seatpost friendly. It's a sort of saddlebag that also attaches with a strap to the seatpost.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> Agree; it's hard-core cycling. Mentally demanding, never mind the physical side.
> 
> To say to yourself that you are going to head off across Europe to places you most likely have never been before, with less than a small rucksack of gear, with no idea where you'll sleep is really way out of comfort zone. It was notionally an organised race, *but these guys had to do it on their own, using their own mental and physical resources, and not much else*. Something like PBP or LEL - where you only have to cycle a long way but are otherwise extremely well looked after - is far, far easier.


 
My thoughts too, Frank - which is what makes this an outstanding event. At least you have done PBP and LEL...you only need TCR14 for your hat-trick next year! 
Meanwhile, Mikko makking good ground and is under 200 kms to go now - still the D110 just arriving at Haliç.
Move it, Mikko!
And Anthony Hawke is closing in too...although he's riding through a bit of a sauna-rock environment - 96F +/- not very hospitable, eh?
Allez Anthony!


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

I've only done LEL from the commentary box! 
Unlike poor old Mikko...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I've only done LEL from the commentary box!
> Unlike poor old Mikko...


Oh beg your pardon. Would be a tap-in for you anyway - one just _assumes_ these things.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

The 14-day 'cutoff' is getting near...I am getting worried for the folk still out there with big orange pins on their backs.
12 days,7 hours and a few minutes have elapsed.(A bit more after I have finished writing )
Mikko is going to be next in - he's got 190kms to the finish and will do that comfortably, barring mechanicals.
The 200+s are Alex H 225, Chris H, 287, and then Anton H with 300.
The 300+s Seb G 377, Daniel W 377 also and Sergei K at 395 - all of these should finish within the allotted time, I guess. (Well documented how 'accurate' my guessing is )
Then we're into the 400+s, with Recep Y (no, not a recepy for disaster) on 419, Erik on 424, and Colin W on 435. These three could hurry each other along a bit and get there providing they are not 'all-in'. The terrain and the heat must be sapping. OK if you breeze through in seven days or so  , you hardly notice the weather, but two weeks being gently cooked...wow.
At 500+ we have Ian F - 585 to the flag...which means a non-stop 14.5Kph for the next 40 hours.
And Brian W has the insurmountable task of 731 723 (I just checked again to make sure) which would bring his non-stop rolling average to 18kph. No matter. We'll think of something to keep the spirits up until the very end...
Come on Brian!


----------



## zigzag (15 Aug 2013)

the first thing i would like to do after reading this thread - to thank and hug every one of you for the support and good vibes you've been sending my way! what a fantastic bunch of people you are! i'm now sat at the internet cafe near taksim square, catching up with things in the virtual world having spent last 12 days in the real world, i.e. ride, eat, sleep. i'll come up with the ride report hopefully by the end of next week as there is the whole tracklog to analyse and a mountain of random thoughts to put together. there was no particular reason why i chose the route via romania - i simply put two dots in bikeroutetoaster (stelvio pass - istanbul) the night before and that's the route it came up with.. i didn't even check that the border crossing between romania and bulgaria was a ferry crossing operated only four times a day (i thought it was a bridge..) - i was so happy to get on the last ferry of the day and not need to camp there and wait until the morning one! re the total distance - my gps was telling 3408km at the finnish - it might be the longest one of the lot! the biggest hurdle that kept me from going quicker was sweltering heat every day 36-40 degrees, not the temperature i'm acclimatised to. morning and evening cruising speed were about 27kph, while throughout the day i could only average 18-20kph. the whole ride was a big learning curve on self-sufficiency and time management. my body coped well, no saddle sores or numb fingers, only numb toes from newly purchased and not fully tested shoes. the bike gears were 42/34 and 11-28, i.e. not a single chainring in the front. all equipment worked fine, the only slightest technical problem was one puncture in austria. some roads were in a very dire state, as i understood later kept by village communities that way to prevent the traffic speeding through. this race was certainly the most adventurous experience i've had on a bike - highly recommended if you think you would be up for it!

thank you and i look forward to seeing you on the road (or a pub) very soon!!

p.s. @swarm_catcher my plane lands at 14:25 at gatwick north terminal on monday the 19th; if my bike arrives safely, i'll be riding back to london/greenwich


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2013)

Greenwich you say, Rimas? I'll buy you a beer when you're back. And excellent riding!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Aug 2013)

Fantastic!!


----------



## bof (15 Aug 2013)

Incredible


----------



## frank9755 (15 Aug 2013)

Well done, Rimas!
Many congratulations on making it. Safe journey home, and can't wait to hear about your adventures!
Alas I've got a project kick-off meeting out of town on Monday - otherwise would love to have ridden down to Gatwick with Els
Frank


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

zigzag said:


> the first thing i would like to do after reading this thread - to thank and hug every one of you for the support and good vibes you've been sending my way! ...
> p.s. @swarm_catcher my plane lands at 14:25 at gatwick north terminal on monday the 19th; if my bike arrives safely, i'll be riding back to london/greenwich


 

About time you spoke up.
Sod the ride report - get stuck in to home life, and before that...





and





You're our hungry hero, Rimas! Go for it - and savour every taste, every moment, and have a great time with your fellow 'competitors' (although I think that definition has fallen by the wayside just a tad.)The race for a place is still interesting, even though you have stopped. Real people doing their thing...isn't life great?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2013)

Good to hear from you @zigzag. I will be in Greenwich so give me a shout when you arrive.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Tension is building once again on the track that is Europe, for the competitors of Transconrace 2013. Pay attention!
Right, Mikko the lolly licker has 149.54 Kms to go. He has probably enjoyed his time at the seaside and the ozone has made him a bit sleepy - he's showing 0.1kph
Anthony Hawke - firing direct to Istanbul on 'Route One' is not sleeping - he's moving along at a steady 16.7kph and is showing 169 and a bit kms to the line.
If Mikko slumbers and Anthony rides through 'Tonyght's The Night' etc...he could well sneak in. Remember, it was only last night that Nicholas Pusinelli stole a march on Juliana...and we all know who looked fresher in the photos!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

I have some work to do now, so I'll not be able to give the map my full attention (like I just did) so I'll update the distances in..*RED* this time. Stats recorded say, at *19:30 BST*. *11:00 BST* and *21:00 BST* yesterday.
_*Iain Findlay*._
_695.45 K to go _*688.23 515.59*
_*Colin Woof*. (Didn't bring his toothpaste so has dog's breath)_
_@578.45 _*491.58 339.07*
*Sebastian Gassner*
_@559.28 _*457.41 323.51*
*Recep Yesil*
_@552.69 _*471.57 353.36*
_*Sergei Konov* (He needs to start Russian along a bit)_
_@551.29 _*454.83 333.10*
_*Chris Holden* (Not B. Holden to anyone, as it's a 'C')_
_@ 470.20 _*358.29 219.38*
*Anthony Hawke*
_@459.57 _*276.84 169.54*
_*Daniel Wilson* _(missed him off last night)
@*******451.29 323.50*
_*Erik Nohlin* _(missed him off last night, too )
@****** *469.83 352.36*
_*Anton Hunt* (needs to navigate left a bit, to rejoin 'Route One to Istanbul')_
_@475.05 _*359.83 236.09*
_That's it. Now all we spectators have to do is sit around and wait for the fun. This is a race , after all. _
I'll add:
_*Eelco W*_ @*396.31*
_*Brian W*_ @*712.37 *
_*Mikko M*_ @*149.54 *- as mentioned above, it's a race between him and Anthony Hawke.


36 hours to go - "do the math" as "they" say.  Oh, and don't forget to factor in fatigue, heat, thirst, mind games, self-doubt, nutrition, physical conditions, mechanicals and all the other things that make this ride so great for all of us!

Forgot something...they all look so near, yet so far!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2013)

Bloody hell, Mikko! I had to go away and do a bit of work, I come back and you're still snoozing - with 149.54 kilometres to go.
Little do you know that Anthony Hawke only has 130.28 kms to go, and he's ticking over at 21kph...
I told you so.


----------



## StuAff (15 Aug 2013)

zigzag said:


> the first thing i would like to do after reading this thread - to thank and hug every one of you for the support and good vibes you've been sending my way! what a fantastic bunch of people you are! i'm now sat at the internet cafe near taksim square, catching up with things in the virtual world having spent last 12 days in the real world, i.e. ride, eat, sleep. i'll come up with the ride report hopefully by the end of next week as there is the whole tracklog to analyse and a mountain of random thoughts to put together. there was no particular reason why i chose the route via romania - i simply put two dots in bikeroutetoaster (stelvio pass - istanbul) the night before and that's the route it came up with.. i didn't even check that the border crossing between romania and bulgaria was a ferry crossing operated only four times a day (i thought it was a bridge..) - i was so happy to get on the last ferry of the day and not need to camp there and wait until the morning one! re the total distance - my gps was telling 3408km at the finnish - it might be the longest one of the lot! the biggest hurdle that kept me from going quicker was sweltering heat every day 36-40 degrees, not the temperature i'm acclimatised to. morning and evening cruising speed were about 27kph, while throughout the day i could only average 18-20kph. the whole ride was a big learning curve on self-sufficiency and time management. my body coped well, no saddle sores or numb fingers, only numb toes from newly purchased and not fully tested shoes. the bike gears were 42/34 and 11-28, i.e. not a single chainring in the front. all equipment worked fine, the only slightest technical problem was one puncture in austria. some roads were in a very dire state, as i understood later kept by village communities that way to prevent the traffic speeding through. this race was certainly the most adventurous experience i've had on a bike - highly recommended if you think you would be up for it!
> 
> thank you and i look forward to seeing you on the road (or a pub) very soon!!
> 
> p.s. @swarm_catcher my plane lands at 14:25 at gatwick north terminal on monday the 19th; if my bike arrives safely, i'll be riding back to london/greenwich


Well done, heroic effort!


----------



## MichaelO (15 Aug 2013)

zigzag said:


> the first thing i would like to do after reading this thread - to thank and hug every one of you for the support and good vibes you've been sending my way!


Unbelievable effort. Totally astonishing!! 

It has made me question what the longest ride I can do is.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

MichaelO said:


> Unbelievable effort. Totally astonishing!!
> 
> It has made me question what the longest ride I can do is.


 
A lifetime will do, Michael. No rush. 

Good morning! Rise and shine everyone, it's an important phase for the remainder of the group as they toil forward to their destination.
Hot news at 04:00 is that Anthony Hawke has pushed the pedals all night, and is now only 39.49 kilometres from the Rumeli Hisari finishing line. Meanwhile, Mikko Makipaa is exhausted, and has spent the last nine and a half hours with his ear stuck to the pillow.
Confusing timelines for these 'Tweets' but Mikko is facing a stiff wind and the prospect of pulling his body and soul to the wire. What a boost the rest will give him!


> *Mikko Mäkipää* ‏@mkpaa
> 12h​
> Pros: less than 200km to go. Cons: If wind stays like this it is going to be over 20 hours. Legs ok, riding ok, just slooooow. #transconrace





> ​*Mikko Mäkipää* ‏@mkpaa
> 5h​About 120km to go. Should be around 8 hours depending on how much sense my route really makes. #transconrace







Mikko Makipaa - awake. Picture from the TCR report pages, here.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

*Race elapsed time: 12 days, 21 hours, 20 minutes, 44 seconds.*

And this morning - as much as it's accurate, in *GREEN*
*21:00 BST Wednesday **11:00 BST Thursday **19:30 BST Thursday* *05:00 BST Friday *
*Iain Findlay*_._
*695.45 **688.23 515.59 472.85*
_*Colin Woof*. _
*578.45 **491.58 339.07 235.03*
*Sebastian Gassner*
*559.28 **457.41 323.51 306.90*
*Recep Yesil*
*552.69 **471.57 353.36 323.38*
_*Sergei Konov* _
*551.29 **454.83 333.10 240.77*
_*Chris Holden* _
*470.20 **358.29 219.38 176.51*
*Anthony Hawke*
*459.57 **276.84 169.54 39.49 **next rider for the *EFES* mouthwash, and a big breakfast!* 
_*Daniel Wilson* _
*******451.29 323.50 307.32*
_*Erik Nohlin* _
****** *469.83 352.36 326.72*
_*Anton Hunt* _
*475.05 **359.83 236.09 163.65*
_*Eelco W*_
****************396.31 392.13*
_*Brian W*_
****************712.37 712.37*
_*Mikko M*_
****************149.54 149.54 *- as mentioned above, it's a race between him and Anthony Hawke.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Aug 2013)

'Teef, I'll have to trust you to keep an eye on them in the closing stages. I'm off on the bike again. A cheeky long weekend tour down to the New Forest and Isle of Wight. Perfect for a wet summer weekend


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> 'Teef, I'll have to trust you to keep an eye on them in the closing stages. I'm off on the bike again. A cheeky long weekend tour down to the New Forest and Isle of Wight. Perfect for a wet summer weekend


 
Be perfectly Frank.
Have fun, and don't go scaring the kids in Blackgang Chine...you rascal.
Mikko's transponder was a bit pants this morning...he's now only 19kms from 'doing the double' back to back! I suspect he'll have just as big a smile as the one in the photo above. 'Where there's a wheel, there's a way'.

Anton Hunt and Chris Holden are the next pair to tussle for a place, with Chris just under the 100k to go, and Anton slightly more but riding quicker at the moment. It all favours CH...


----------



## StuartG (16 Aug 2013)

MM taking the country route into 'Bul. Should be there for lunch (well my lunch).
He may not have 'won' this race but LEL & TCR back to back must be up for some very special prize ... if only four years in the loony bin 

But then everybody deserves a prize for have the b*lls to even try the TCR ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

MikMak is taking the elliptical approach to Istanbul, and looks to be aiming for the finish along the coast route from the north*. Either that or his satnav is taking the Mikko.

Has anybody followed the same route into Istanbul yet?

EDIT: *He's now heading directly away from the finish line - but somehow he seems to have finished because his next waypoint is showing as CP1


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

Brian looks to be in the merde also, with ramping temperatures and a decidedly lumpy-looking traverse through Greece, but he'll do his best I'm sure. Nasty looking navigation in close-up on the satellite setting! 

And Anton H has steered too far to the right this time, and hit the sea...Chris Holden is on course, with 53kms to go - 25 or so kms ahead of AH.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

Does MikMak have a lot of friends north of Istanbul?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

When he wakes up he'll realise that he has to stop pedalling! Go and catch him Rimas!  "Take Me Back Off My Bike"
Also, from where he is, surely he can see that big blue flag waving about?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> When he wakes up he'll realise that he has to stop pedalling! Go and catch him Rimas!  "Take Me Back Off My Bike"
> Also, from where he is, surely he can see that big blue flag waving about?


Maybe he thinks it's a clean bathing beach and he's forgotten his trunks?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

He's there now...the tracker is even showing...

This pic from the Transconrace Tweet at the Finnish...





Here's another Turkish tweet or two...





Get stuck in, Mikko. Go demolish!



> *Mikko Mäkipää* ‏@*mkpaa*
> 13 days, 5 hours and 6 minutes at #*transconrace* missed finish line by 10km.


----------



## swarm_catcher (16 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does MikMak have a lot of friends north of Istanbul?
> View attachment 27825


He's doing the zizag ®. Did I just repeat a teefism or did I beat him to it?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

Interesting that Anton has veered right and is now following the coastline, and Chris did a left and turned upwards for a bit of Boyalik action! Both were homing in on their target at one stage. Still not much in it between them - CH still holdens the advantage, but AH is still in the hunt.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> He's doing the zizag ®. Did I just repeat a teefism or did I beat him to it?


A swarm_catcher could bee anyone to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

swarm_catcher said:


> He's doing the zizag ®. Did I just repeat a teefism or did I beat him to it?


Navigating by triangulation?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

The Scamp just wanted to write an 'M' on the map.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2013)

​


> ​*Mikko Mäkipää* ‏@mkpaa
> 40m​Great ride. Now I feel somewhat tired. Next find some hotel and then figure out how to not cycle home from here.  I was 11th btw.​


 
"*Somewhat tired* ".

Masters of understatement, these folk.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

The next two in have realised where the flag is now...Anton has got a body of water in the way of his 'straight line' though. and he's 20k in arrears. Whatever, well done both of them. I get lost on the bike regularly...and that's just on my commute.

Edit at 15:00 BST Max. 17 hours left in the race now. One more nice early morning to cheer the stragglers home - and...Brian.

I was going to save this for a bit later, but would like Brian to be encouraged by the stats. and realise that he might just have a chance to 'accelerate' for closure...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

Chris is in the Finisher's Enclosure now, and Anton looks set to arrive just as the first round of Aperitifs are being dosed out...then it's a long, weary 174 kms back to Seb Gassner who is leading the rest home. 15 hours to go so 15 into 174 = 11.6kph to the finish assuming (that word again  a non-stop finale.) Eelco Weijmans is a surprise - he's managed only a short distance since surfacing this morning - albeit in the heat. He's still showing 285kms to go...
Sergei Konov, who is at the back of the 'bunch' trying hard to arrive, is left with 236kms. Not impossible, but it has been two weeks in the saddle, and 90F + temperatures have ensured that he's getting well baked today. A rest and then a race for the line I think..in the 'cool' of the evening/ night. Good luck all - it's your last 900 or so minutes of effort before that moment...


----------



## StuartG (16 Aug 2013)

I vote they 'stop the clock' at 07:59 tomorrow until the party starts. However, if you are late for the party - tough. Well they are used to that!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

Colin Woof has had a great ride today, and has only 70kms + to go. Anton is guzzling Efes, along with Chris Holden. Lots of mishaps and adventures being reported on TwitTweet - along with some lovely photos. Imagine hard, but one is never going to imagine that feeling of relief those folk must have. Stuart's got the right idea though - true Corinthian spirit, which I'm sure these people have already had a taster of... Many buckets of metaphorical red paint are being prepared for the arrivée I reckon, and the town is bracing itself! 





Anton Hunt - from Transconrace. "Not showered since London, no cleats on his shoes..."




Chris Holden...for Efes sake! A priceless smile.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

StuartG said:


> I vote they 'stop the clock' at 07:59 tomorrow until the party starts. However, if you are late for the party - tough. Well they are used to that!


 
A further note from the Organiser's Pages:


> *Finish / Istanbul*
> The race will finish at the Rumeli Hisari (Rumelian Castle) – a 14th Century Ottoman fortress in the Sariyer district of Istanbul. The Rumeli Hisari is situated on the Western shore of the Bosphorus at its narrowest point, so the riders will finish with the tip of Asia, just 660m away.
> The lead riders will be hoping to reach Istanbul in under 10 days, the target for most will be *to make the finish party on the eve of day 15.*


It's going to be one heck of a party!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2013)

A European beer tour might have appealed to some on this forum...Rimas going rideabout in Romania didn't help much, but it added to the beer tally!





Come on everyone - one last big effort and get as near as you can!


----------



## Scoosh (16 Aug 2013)

Do I detect a CC Tour



in the planning ... ???


----------



## zigzag (16 Aug 2013)

rode to rumeli hisari today to see Mikko arrived, there were about fifteen of us enjoying Efes, reflecting on a journey sharing wicked stories. photo shoot at 2pm tomorrow, then party at 7 - i really wish the guys that are still on the road can make it! come on Colin, Sergei, Sebastian, Eric, Eelco, Iain!!
@Aperitif - awesome beer map; riding through romania i was quite worried about finding/getting enough food, but beer was always at hand's reach. urSus!


----------



## Telemark (16 Aug 2013)

Colin doesn't have far to go, 34.11 km (a minute ago) - Go Colin!
(He has been known to do wee detours along the way though ...)

T


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2013)

zigzag said:


> rode to rumeli hisari today to see Mikko arrived, there were about fifteen of us enjoying Efes, reflecting on a journey sharing wicked stories. photo shoot at 2pm tomorrow, then party at 7 - i really wish the guys that are still on the road can make it! come on Colin, Sergei, Sebastian, Eric, Eelco, Iain!!
> @Aperitif - awesome beer map; riding through romania i was quite worried about finding/getting enough food, but beer was always at hand's reach. urSus!


 
A great ride by Colin Woof yesterday ended up as this:







> *The Transcontinental* ‏@transconrace
> 1h​Colin Woof arrived at 4:23am at the Rumeli Hisari having ridden the last 30 miles on a flat tyre pic.twitter.com/ioGO5F2GkM


Fantastic - particularly the last day's riding...once the ticking clock grew louder.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2013)

Good morning, Rimas and your fellow competitors...a little stiffness finding its way into the crevices of your body after two days? No problem...at least nothing that the odd injection of 'efesthetic' can't sort out, along with a bit of music...'Wooly Istanbully, from Sam the Sham - who else?!


Where was I?
Hmm. less than four hours to go, and, whilst there are some mighty sleeps going on in one part of Turkey, others are squeezing the last drop of effort from their weary bodies...a few more kilometres, push up the pace for a minute or two...welcome every downhill earned from grinding uphill...come on everyone - last big effort! Brian is camped up in the Greek mountains, a comparitively chilly 59F still with a long way to go - 646kms.
Eelco Weijman's - camped up too...tracker has run out of battery maybe...yesterday he spent 'coming round the mountains' like a Netherlands train, and is still shown at 269kms.
Recep Y and Erik N are more or less 'together' at 100kms Sergei has veered to the left on approach, and given himself a few more kms 120 to be precise (as far as the tracking allows, of course). Daniel Wilson and Seb Gassner at 146kms...still time to make the party, although they'll not be doing much twisting the night away. Iain Findlay has 306kms to go and is probably 'all-in'....resting at the moment.

6 days and 6 hours ago, Kristoff Allegaert crossed the finishing line.

Every rider achieved their 'personal best.'

On the day that this epic event finishes, soccer's 'Premier League' begins...sigh. 

L'important dans la vie ce n'est point le triomphe, mais le combat, l'essentiel ce n'est pas d'avoir vaincu mais de s'être bien battu
The important thing in life is not the triumph but the struggle, the essential thing is not to have conquered but to have fought well


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2013)

Telemark said:


> Colin doesn't have far to go, 34.11 km (a minute ago) - Go Colin!
> (He has been known to do wee detours along the way though ...)
> 
> T


 








> *The Transcontinental* ‏@transconrace
> 2h​Colin Woof arrived at 4:23am at the Rumeli Hisari having ridden the last 30 miles on a flat tyre


(Thought I posted this at 4am..it has disappeared! Should it crop up twice, pls delete one mods, ta.)


----------



## zigzag (18 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> A great ride by Colin Woof yesterday ended up as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Colin and i walked 10km back from the party yesterday - i haven't yet met a person more passionate about bike related things! he's now entered a uni for a degree in mechanical engineering with a dream to work in bicycle design area/industry. a truly awesome chap!

the top award of the race for "adventurousness" and embodying the spirit of the race went to Mikko, who, after finishing LEL couple of days before completed this race and chose to climb mortirolo - one of the toughest mountain passes in the alps! mega chapeau!!

(and as a rider with the longest route i won a set of continental tyres)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2013)

The tour tracker thingy isn't up any more but I hope Brian Welsh has managed to untie the knot he got himself into yesterday.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2013)

Yes, it's working, Chris - Brian is now 350kms to go and taking the Coastal route...sort of...(for now). he has certainly got himself into a bit of a pickle this ride. He's still on it though - 'shap-o' or, as zee Ingrish says...'at. Well done Brian.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Yes, it's working, Chris - Brian is now 350kms to go and taking the Coastal route...sort of...(for now). he has certainly got himself into a bit of a pickle this ride. He's still on it though - 'shap-o' or, as zee Ingrish says...'at. Well done Brian.


Ah, good. I thought it had stopped tracking. He's made pretty good progress today - I reckon he must have got some good rest in a Thessalonika bed and freshened up a little before setting off anew.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2013)

Still showing him with 303kms to go - but that was 7 hours ago...maybe it has been switched off? Anyway here's a word of thanks to the whole team of Transconrace 2013 for organising, and making it work - it has been an entertaining two weeks.
And the competitors?
Well...it's just one of those 'races' that is not necessary to 'win'; you all won.
And Rimas?
As of tomorrow afternoon*...Welcome back! 

*Edited to mean 'later today'...it was a late night doh.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2013)

Tracker is back on, Brian Welsh is back on. His bike. and he is 283kms, as of 10 minutes ago.
Other news:



> *Alan Longworth* ‏@longworthA
> 
> 17 Aug​
> @transconrace just heard NL in Greek hospital with food poisoning. Had to pull out


NL is Nicholas Longworth - who did not 'track' from the Alps onwards, but who should be discharged from a hospital in Thessalonika today, Monday. Best wishes to him, and it looks like he made good progress during the two weeks. Literally, he must be gutted.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2013)

Brian now has 176kms to go...at least he's not being 'cooked' in the mid to high 90Fs of last week. Rimas back from Istanbul...Frank back from Islofwhight. Life goes on...


----------



## frank9755 (19 Aug 2013)

I'm back. But I won't go on about a fairly ordinary 3-day tour on this thread. Although I did encounter Tourist Tony by chance in Brockenhurst. And had a good time generally. I guess we just need to talk amongst ourselves now, in the manner of Test Match Special commentators during rain periods, until there are more reports from Rimas or others shortly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I'm back. But I won't go on about a fairly ordinary 3-day tour on this thread. Although I did encounter Tourist Tony by chance in Brockenhurst. And had a good time generally. I guess we just need to talk amongst ourselves now, in the manner of Test Match Special commentators during rain periods, until there are more reports from Rimas or others shortly.


 

Do we have a picture of the conquering hero yet ?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

Rimas called me earlier as he was on his way back from Gatwick, unfortunately I was half way home when he called...

I asked him if he was tired? His reply... No...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2013)

Brian has 138km to do and as he hasn't moved for an hour or so, either his tracker's off or he's settled in for the night ready to complete the route tomorrow.

I wonder if he visited Nicholas in Thessalonika - there was a lot of back-and-forthery.


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Rimas called me earlier as he was on his way back from Gatwick, unfortunately I was half way home when he called...
> 
> I asked him if he was tired? His reply... No...


He's had a few days R&R in Istanbul. Of course he's not tired.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> He's had a few days R&R in Istanbul. Of course he's not tired.


 


You don't say?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

Under 100kms to go...great stuff!





*Frank Cleating* "Welcome back, Rimas, from your recent series in Istanbul, where you were batting No:6 or 7 and bowling the occasional maiden over with your spin. I guess the pitches must have been a bit dusty out there?"
*Rimas Grigenas* "It was ok, thank you, Frank. At times, I found it hard to get a grip - like we all do."
*FC* 'Well yes, quite. Anyone get led astray during your tour?"
*RG* 'No, not particularly. Although we were all a bit 'rehydrated' one night and Juliana went missing. It's not nice when you lose your Behrings in a strange town.'
*FC* 'Well, Rimas, many congratulations. And the rain has stopped! I'd just like to tell you about some really tiny horses I was stroking at the weekend, have you ev....'
*RG* 'Catch you later Frank - I have a set of tyres to fit now. Cheers.'


PS Hurry up Brian, I need to retire my avatar! But don't do anything silly, get there safely.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Do we have a picture of the conquering hero yet ?


 
Here's a "holding pic." from the lovely @theclaud s 'random photo album which popped up on the CC front page.
It shows Rimas at left, who has just tasted Romania and Andy 'iLB' who is just about to ride there to return to work.
"Whippets" is a word that springs to mind.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Aug 2013)

Yes racing snakes came to mind. I was wondering about one of Rimas after his successful Transcontinental or was it just too awful a sight ?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes racing snakes came to mind. I was wondering about one of Rimas after his successful Transcontinental or was it just too awful a sight ?


 
It's always 'too awful a sight' - but that's common among London's finest.  (Wait 'til you get one of TallMart with his ears in full flight...) Rimas will provide. Lots of snaps on the TCR Twitter feed and web pages - maybe one of Rimas there 'immediately 'post Race'?

81kms for Brian now...Petit à petit, l'oiseau fait son nid.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

50kms to go for BW...it'll be quiet when he gets there.

38kms at 11:58 'our' time...


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes racing snakes came to mind. I was wondering about one of Rimas after his successful Transcontinental or was it just too awful a sight ?


I think there might have been one somewhere but cant remember where. But i expect he didnt look much different than before the ride, only slightly more tired!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

Frank...
furt. Brian lives in Frankfurt. Only 20kms to go at 13:08. One last time, 'Come on, Brian!'


----------



## zigzag (20 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I think there might have been one somewhere but cant remember where. But i expect he didnt look much different than before the ride, only slightly more tired!


 
yes.. more tired, sunburnt, dirty kit, twelve day beard and 'tash.. i've only slept ~1hr on the final night and you can tell that from the photos  . the excellent shots (taken by Richard, our ever-present photographer) were shown during the award ceremony, but not yet released as far as i know. this one i could find on the transcontinental facebook account:


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2013)

12km to go at 14:07...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> 12km to go at 14:07...


8.94, 93, 93 'Arrgghh My brian hurts...' 2 minutes ago...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> 8.94, 93, 93 'Arrgghh My brian hurts...' 2 minutes ago...


7.71kms about 20 minutes ago. besides which, he may be parked up as the official end has, well, ended. He did it though, and, apart from the poor chap who ate a chicken sandwich in grease and couldn't poulet off, this has been a good event for all who made it towards the finishing line. Thanks for the 'heads-up', Rimas. Remember not to tell me next year...if you want something to treasure on your return.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2013)

Homing in - 1.58km now!


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2013)

I hope there is someone there to welcome him.
Well done, Brian!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2013)

Well done, Brian! Epic. It might be a quiet finish - I see the support vehicle has just entered Albania.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2013)

Brianing to an end 'The Transcontinental' 2013. Watch out! TCR 'next one' will start in March 2014 - according to TwitTweet - as perused this evening.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Aug 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Brianing to an end 'The Transcontinental' 2013. Watch out! TCR 'next one' will start in March 2014 - according to TwitTweet - as perused this evening.


 

March 2014. Interesting. Won't be so hot then, and a good way to kick-start the season. 
We have a bit of time to think about it, anyway.


----------



## martint235 (21 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> "We"? What, you and Teef?


I think they'd make a great team. I'll watch and support from the comfort of my PC


----------



## andrew_s (21 Aug 2013)

frank9755 said:


> March 2014. Interesting. Won't be so hot then


It will make the checkpoint on top the Stelvio a bit adventurous


----------



## srw (21 Aug 2013)

Isn't the March 2014 date a round-the-world gig?


----------



## srw (21 Aug 2013)

zigzag said:


> yes.. more tired, sunburnt, dirty kit, twelve day beard and 'tash.. i've only slept ~1hr on the final night and you can tell that from the photos


 
Inspirational. Awe-inspiring. Unbelieveable.

Thanks to @Aperitif for the updates and the supply of puns, and to @zigzag and all the other riders for their bravery and heroism in putting themselves through the experience.

From the outside, the organisers seem to have pulled off a masterpiece of an event - live tracking, almost no rules, and what looks to have been a stonking party at the end with cheap but meaningful prizes. If I were Juliana or Kristof I'd never want to take those personalised jerseys off. Here's hoping their sponsors stick with them.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> Isn't the March 2014 date a round-the-world gig?


"I'm out."
I don't do round the world gigs - I have been 'round the block twice' now, and that's enough for me. Re: srw's 'almost no rules' observation, I sort of like that aspect. It has been a race where no-one minds who wins, but the duration is such that one wants no-one to 'lose.'
If one does something like this, I imagine one loses nothing - except a few kilos/2.2lbs - and gain quite a tough 'edge' to one's riding.
To conclude; I have always wanted to make a post full of 'onesies'. I hope Rimas forgive me, doth.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2013)

Here's a trailer to an upcoming documentary about the race. Following riders Recep Yesil & Erik Nohlin


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2013)

Good one, Ian. Best keep an eye on this thread, as 'spectators', whilst Rimas prepares a match report and a link et seq. Rimas? (Maybe he's gone for a little leg loosener back to Romania with Andy and iLoveRob - wouldn't put it past him...)


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

In case anyone hasn't seen it, the organisers have put up their own post-race report. It includes a link to Juliana Buhring's report, which gives a great idea of what the whole thing was like.


----------



## zigzag (1 Sep 2013)

still going through the gps active log, checking where and how long i slept, sweet memories..  e.g. the ramp of this barn(?) in south tirol - lovely 2hr kip there, but woke up shivering at 3am and couldn't make myself go. starting cycling when you are feeling cold is always hard - some nights i used to stand shivering for half an hour (which seemed like five minutes then) until eventually started pedaling with the survival blanket folded in a rectangle and tucked under the jacket - perfect wind shield! that photo in the race report reminds me how tired i was by the end, but after two days i felt (almost) recovered and rode down to see Mikko finished:


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2013)

> sweet memories


That's all I need to know - fantastic!


----------



## martint235 (2 Sep 2013)

zigzag said:


> still going through the gps active log, checking where and how long i slept, sweet memories..  e.g. the ramp of this barn(?) in south tirol - lovely 2hr kip there, but woke up shivering at 3am and couldn't make myself go. starting cycling when you are feeling cold is always hard - some nights i used to stand shivering for half an hour (which seemed like five minutes then) until eventually started pedaling with the survival blanket folded in a rectangle and tucked under the jacket - perfect wind shield! that photo in the race report reminds me how tired i was by the end, but after two days i felt (almost) recovered and rode down to see Mikko finished:


 
Efes, the recovery beer of champions!


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2013)

Blimey, much safer as a keyboard warrior than a cycling one!!
"Further south Anton Hunt had crossed the Adriatic to Durres and chosen the mountains of Albania to go walkabout. As his tracker disappeared up where satellite images only showed jeep tracks before drawing circles in the hills, his followers held their breath and his tracks began to slow, before stopping altogether. When he finally made it to the Rumeli Hisari, he recounted tales of walking 40km along goat tracks in the mountains before being rescued by an Albanian family who drew him a rudimentary map. Later on more locals steered him straight when a phone was thrust in his hand and a gruff voice on the end of the line simply said “follow the car” which he did for several kilometers before his new found friends stopped for drinks and refused to go any further. ”There are a lot of murders on this path” was the explanation. 12hrs of adrenaline later Anton was back on tarmac and high-tailing it out of there."


----------



## frank9755 (6 Sep 2013)

Here's Kristof's account. 
Note his opening comment:
_"WARNING: This story hasn’t got too much of adventure because everything went really well"_

And he looks pretty fresh in the photos at the end, too!


----------



## zigzag (7 Dec 2013)

finally, a ride report!


----------

